# AEW Dynamite: MJF is back, Dax vs. Danielson, Elite vs. Death Triangle III



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The only way they can somehow top this strong card would be to add Orange Cassidy, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia since those 3 men are highly popular with the AEW crowds 💯


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I really don't get why they insist on using Dax in random singles matches.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get why they insist on using Dax in random singles matches.


I feel they've got to let him win this one with Bryan. With the BCC and JAS rivalries in the backdrop, maybe someone can interfere to cost Bryan the match? Otherwise, it's just comical to see Dax in these sort of single matches over and over again. I get that he's a good in-ring worker, but in-ring prowess won't get you far when there is no suspense about the match outcome


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get why they insist on using Dax in random singles matches.


It’s the Bucks’ fault. Haven’t you caught on yet? They’re afraid of him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> It’s the Bucks’ fault. Haven’t you caught on yet? They’re afraid of him.


If FTR were having tag team matches, that would be really bad for The Young Bucks because... reasons


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It’s the Bucks’ fault. Haven’t you caught on yet? They’re afraid of him.





Geeee said:


> If FTR were having tag team matches, that would be really bad for The Young Bucks because... reasons


the Elite are so afraid of FTR, not only have they moved 1 division to the left to the trios division, they moved ftr one move to the right to the singles

b u r i e d


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

I know this sounds mean, but Willow really irritates me... So, let's go Anna Jay! Beat the shit outta her.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get why they insist on using Dax in random singles matches.


Because Dax wants to face Bryan so TK making more dream matches for his talent happen. AEW has been and still is a professional wrestling company that wants to deliver great professional wrestling matches to its fans each and every week. 

For those of us that are fans of watching great in ring performers deliver high end professional wrestling matches, this matchup does not disappoint in that regard.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Scuba Steve said:


> Because Dax wants to face Bryan so TK making more dream matches for his talent happen. *AEW has been and still is a professional wrestling company that wants to deliver great professional wrestling matches to its fans each and every week.*
> 
> For those of us that are fans of watching great in ring performers deliver high end professional wrestling matches, this matchup does not disappoint in that regard.


Goodness, that reads like a PR statement


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> The only way they can somehow top this strong card would be to add Orange Cassidy, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia since those 3 men are highly popular with the AEW crowds 💯


Don't forget about Lee Moriarty


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

redban said:


> Goodness, that reads like a PR statement


If you have been watching since day one and haven't grasped this yet, not sure one ever will then. 

These two will beat the shit out of each other for 15 minutes and we the fans will be the true winners here. Dax has a history of delivering great single matches (VS Claudio, VS Punk, VS Ospreay, VS Pac, VS Jungle Boy, VS Cash, vs Adam Cole), and I am here for another great one.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No Yuta, I'm sold.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


> If you have been watching since day one and haven't grasped this yet, not sure one ever will then.
> 
> These two will beat the shit out of each other for 15 minutes and we the fans will be the true winners here. Dax has a history of delivering great single matches (VS Claudio, VS Punk, VS Ospreay, VS Pac, VS Jungle Boy, VS Cash, vs Adam Cole), and I am here for another great one.


A tag team champion shouldn't just lose random singles matches on weekly TV.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

The dax match is soley to start the build for DB as MJF's next challenger.

Expect Bryan to face randoms in 10-15 min single matches every week now to 'build' his credibly back up to number one contender status.

he's lame duck out there, being buttered up before MJF eats him. Like Hanzel in the fairytale.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> A tag team champion shouldn't just lose random singles matches on weekly TV.


Says who? 

97% of the time he is competing in tags thus his lack of experience in singles hurts him when going up against top singles guys like Bryan, Punk, Billy Goat etc. So from a kayfabe standpoint it makes sense, it's not like he is losing in singles to Peter Avalon, QT or Kazarian here. 

It literally isn't hurting him at all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> Says who?
> 
> 97% of the time he is competing in tags thus his lack of experience in singles hurts him when going up against top singles guys like Bryan, Punk, Billy Goat etc. So from a kayfabe standpoint it makes sense, it's not like he is losing in singles to Peter Avalon, QT or Kazarian here.
> 
> It literally isn't hurting him at all.


Michael Phelps won multiple gold medals on team USA, he also won multiple gold medals on his own. It doesn’t suddenly change sports because there isn’t a tag partner involved.

If one of your tag teams that has 3 tag team belts has a member in it that is 0-500 in singles matches it makes it seem like the tag division is filled with scrubs.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This looks like such a strange promotional graphic with Willow/Anna J (which should be on Dark or, at best, Rampage) being promoted to sell the show front and center. Then there’s MJF, the world champion centerpiece of AEW programming off in the corner.



Scuba Steve said:


> Because Dax wants to face Bryan so TK making more *dream matches* for his talent happen.


This “Dream Match” hyperbole with random midcard matches like Danielson/Dax needs to be DELETED.

That Being said, I’m really looking forward to the inevitable MJF/Ricky face-to-face. And of course the trios match will likely be fantastic. Maybe House of Black kicks some more arse? Hayter gonna hate? Jungle Boy Jack? Joe? Mox/Regal? Swerve/Lee? Lots going on and plenty of potential for an overall fun show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon/Dax should be damn good and Dax has truly impressed me this year with his singles. That being said,Danielson should win but TK is a mercurial booker, so nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> TK is a *mercurial* booker


Excellent usage… grammar shout out!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


> Says who?
> 
> 97% of the time he is competing in tags thus his lack of experience in singles hurts him when going up against top singles guys like Bryan, Punk, Billy Goat etc. So from a kayfabe standpoint it makes sense, it's not like he is losing in singles to Peter Avalon, QT or Kazarian here.
> 
> It literally isn't hurting him at all.


This match is a waste of time for Bryan, for Dax and a waste of TV time. While I'm sure most of the people attending the event will enjoy it, this is not a house show. Bryan is apparently involved in a storyline with Regal, Mox and most possibly MJF yet he is competing in probably a 15-20 minutes match on weekly TV against a guy who holds simultaneously 3 sets of tag titles. This guy and his partner are definitely excellent tag team wrestlers but they've been off TV for a long time and in less than two weeks they will have to defend the ROH tag titles against some unknown opponents. But he is wrestling in a random singles match instead of finally starting to build up that PPV match in order to not be as random as the match he will have with Bryan on Dynamite. 
This could be acceptable if they are trying to break up FTR and push Dax as a singles wrestler but he is currently a 3 time tag team champion, not even a shitty promotion like AAA would accept this,it is not going to happen. So let have some random "dream match" on a random episode of Dynamite for cheap "fight forever" chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Only two good things on the show to look forward to: MJF and Bryan vs Dax.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

theshape31 said:


> This “Dream Match” hyperbole with random midcard matches like Danielson/Dax needs to be DELETED.


I purposely worded it as : "Dream matches for his talent". 

Wasn't saying it's a fans dream match. It's like when he did Eddie VS Akiyama, it was a dream match for Eddie.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait. I know this isn’t the WWE section, but I don’t want go in there and be accused of bashing them, because I’m not… but I hardly watched any of Survivor Series. I saw a few clips on Twitter. It’s just crazy how I am not interested in it anymore, and it’s because of AEW. There was a time I would never miss Survivor Series, or any WWE PPV for that matter. I know the Roman and Sami stuff is good, but I’m still not bothered.

Can’t wait to see the champ, MJF, on Wednesday!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Michael Phelps won multiple gold medals on team USA, he also won multiple gold medals on his own. It doesn’t suddenly change sports because there isn’t a tag partner involved.
> 
> If one of your tag teams that has 3 tag team belts has a member in it that is 0-500 in singles matches it makes it seem like the tag division is filled with scrubs.


This isn't professional swimming, this is professional wrestling. And Dax isn't 0-500 in singles.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> This match is a waste of time for Bryan, for Dax and a waste of TV time. While I'm sure most of the people attending the event will enjoy it, this is not a house show. Bryan is apparently involved in a storyline with Regal, Mox and most possibly MJF yet he is competing in probably a 15-20 minutes match on weekly TV against a guy who holds simultaneously 3 sets of tag titles. This guy and his partner are definitely excellent tag team wrestlers but they've been off TV for a long time and in less than two weeks they will have to defend the ROH tag titles against some unknown opponents. But he is wrestling in a random singles match instead of finally starting to build up that PPV match in order to not be as random as the match he will have with Bryan on Dynamite.
> This could be acceptable if they are trying to break up FTR and push Dax as a singles wrestler but he is currently a 3 time tag team champion, *not even a shitty promotion like AAA* would accept this,it is not going to happen. So let have some random "dream match" on a random episode of Dynamite for cheap "fight forever" chants.


WWE has done exactly this, beating a tag champ in singles, time and again. They also routinely have beaten current Champions both singles and tags, in non title matches.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


> WWE has done exactly this, beating a tag champ in singles, time and again. They also routinely have beaten current Champions both singles and tags, in non title matches.


LOL so AEW should do the same things WWE does? I don't even watch WWE anymore, I mainly watch AEW because it is not WWE and I hope it won't become like that.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> This match is a waste of time for Bryan, for Dax and a waste of TV time. While I'm sure most of the people attending the event will enjoy it, this is not a house show. Bryan is apparently involved in a storyline with Regal, Mox and most possibly MJF yet he is competing in probably a 15-20 minutes match on weekly TV against a guy who holds simultaneously 3 sets of tag titles. This guy and his partner are definitely excellent tag team wrestlers but they've been off TV for a long time and in less than two weeks they will have to defend the ROH tag titles against some unknown opponents. But he is wrestling in a random singles match instead of finally starting to build up that PPV match in order to not be as random as the match he will have with Bryan on Dynamite.
> This could be acceptable if they are trying to break up FTR and push Dax as a singles wrestler but he is currently a 3 time tag team champion, not even a shitty promotion like AAA would accept this,it is not going to happen. So let have some random "dream match" on a random episode of Dynamite for cheap "fight forever" chants.


The match hasn’t happened yet.

Dax wants the match.

You can win, even if you lose.

The crowd will love it, as you said.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL so AEW should do the same things WWE does? I don't even watch WWE anymore, I mainly watch AEW because it is not WWE and I hope it won't become like that.


You said not even a shitty promotion would do this, yet the biggest promotion in wrestling does this. 

Dax is mostly working these singles against some of the biggest and best names in singles wrestling. Him losing to Bryan, Punk, Ospreay, Cole...doesn't hurt him. 

If AEW did their own G1, some of you would take serious offense to seeing some upsets and surprises happen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> This isn't professional swimming, this is professional wrestling. And Dax isn't 0-500 in singles.


Any professional sport that has both teams and individual competition, hell any avenue of entertainment falls under the same idea. 

Imagine if Thor was incredibly weak when he was on his own and only did well with the Avengers. Marvel would be missing out on millions of revenue because someone like that isn't going to be given his own movie. Just like FTR (or any AEW tag team) won't be main eventing many PPVS.

Oh sorry, 1-8 (soon to be 9). Thats a lot better. I'm sure there's a ton of 1-9 UFC fighters that have only beaten their friend that are around and have the people goin wild.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> I purposely worded it as : "Dream matches for his talent".
> 
> Wasn't saying it's a fans dream match. It's like when he did Eddie VS Akiyama, it was a dream match for Eddie.


It actually sounds worse that way. Encouraging TK booking to appease the talent first and fans second? I’ll take story-appropriate booking any day over this throwaway workhorse match. We’re talking Dynamite here, not Rampage. Toss the cold matches on the other show where they belong.

They built tension between Wheeler and Danielson then did nothing with it. Put Yuta in Dax’s place and you have a real match, with both direction and consequences, that makes sense to the fans… Instead of the 14 people online who care which wrestlers Dax dreams about going one-on-one with.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> The match hasn’t happened yet.
> 
> Dax wants the match.
> 
> ...


I also said it isn't a house show. 



Scuba Steve said:


> You said not even a shitty promotion would do this, yet the biggest promotion in wrestling does this.
> 
> Dax is mostly working these singles against some of the biggest and best names in singles wrestling. Him losing to Bryan, Punk, Ospreay, Cole...doesn't hurt him.
> 
> If AEW did their own G1, some of you would take serious offense to seeing some upsets and surprises happen.


This post makes no sense, you don't even answer to what I said. You just throw the WWE in because of.... logic????? 
I explained to you they waste time by randomly pairing two guys in a singles match when one is a singles wrestler involved in a storyline and the other is a tag team champion wrestler who is supposed to defend the titles in less than two weeks and he and his partner don't know their opponents yet. But they have time to waste by doing this random singles exhibition instead of setting up the title match for the PPV against a proper team. 

WTF is the G1 mention? It also makes no sense. Of course there are surprises in a round robin tournament, otherwise what is the point of having the actual matches taking place? And btw I'm pretty sure I've watched more G1s or other round robin tournaments than you had.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> I also said it isn't a house show.


Everything I said still stands.



Outlaw91 said:


> This post makes no sense, you don't even answer to what I said. You just throw the WWE in because of.... logic?????


It made perfect sense. @Scuba Steve owned you. You said “not even a shitty promotion would do this”… and @Scuba Steve pointed out that even WWE (the biggest promotion) would do it. It’s not hard to understand.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t wait. I know this isn’t the WWE section, but I don’t want go in there and be accused of bashing them, because I’m not… but I hardly watched any of Survivor Series.


Good thinking, no one will think that since you talk WWE in an AEW discussion topic. 



rich110991 said:


> It made perfect sense. @Scuba Steve owned you. You said “not even a shitty promotion would do this”… and @Scuba Steve pointed out that even WWE (the biggest promotion) would do it. It’s not hard to understand.


Learn to read, I said this:
*This could be acceptable if they are trying to break up FTR and push Dax as a singles wrestler but he is currently a 3 time tag team champion, not even a shitty promotion like AAA would accept this,it is not going to happen.*


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Scuba Steve said:


> Because Dax wants to face Bryan so TK making more dream matches for his talent happen. *AEW has been and still is a professional wrestling company that wants to deliver great professional wrestling matches to its fans each and every week.*
> 
> For those of us that are fans of watching great in ring performers deliver high end professional wrestling matches, this matchup does not disappoint in that regard.


The bolded line made me chuckle. If this was true they would invest in better refs who are serious about officiating. At the moment not only do the wrestlers do flippy shit the refs do too. Nice try Tony Khan.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Good thinking, no one will think that since you talk WWE in an AEW discussion topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can all see what you said. Will pop you on ignore now. Little bit less attention for you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Outlaw91 said:


> A tag team champion shouldn't just lose random singles matches on weekly TV.


And Bryan Danielson should not be losing yet another match on tv. Dax certainly doesn't need a singles win over the best wrestler in the company. I expect a damn good tv match with Danielson actually winning. Hopefully it leads to something for him because the match is random AF.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> I also said it isn't a house show.
> 
> 
> This post makes no sense, you don't even answer to what I said. You just throw the WWE in because of.... logic?????
> ...


OK I'm done here. 

You can have a dick measuring contest all by your lonesome.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

theshape31 said:


> It actually sounds worse that way. Encouraging TK booking to appease the talent first and fans second? I’ll take story-appropriate booking any day over this throwaway workhorse match. We’re talking Dynamite here, not Rampage. Toss the cold matches on the other show where they belong.
> 
> They built tension between Wheeler and Danielson then did nothing with it. Put Yuta in Dax’s place and you have a real match, with both direction and consequences, that makes sense to the fans… Instead of the 14 people online who care which wrestlers Dax dreams about going one-on-one with.


Fans win when the talent gets some bones thrown their way. 

Dax will he super motivated to deliver and both guys are super passionate about the work they do in between the ropes. No doubt they will put on a great match and tell a fun little story. 

Also none of this means Yuta/BD is iced or all for not. Could be that they simply aren't ready to pull the trigger on that just yet and are slow burning it a little more.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Fans win when the talent gets some bones thrown their way.
> 
> Dax will he super motivated to deliver and both guys are super passionate about the work they do in between the ropes. No doubt they will put on a great match and tell a fun little story.
> 
> Also none of this means Yuta/BD is iced or all for not. Could be that they simply aren't ready to pull the trigger on that just yet and are slow burning it a little more.


It doesn’t have to be Yuta right now, I was just throwing out an example of something that could’ve actually made sense. But we’ll just have to agree to disagree. Because I see literally no story being told, nothing on the line, and zero consequences for either guy. They’ll work their asses off I’m sure and pop the crowd, but I have no reason to care and see this type of booking as bad business.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Unfortunately this week it looks like we are going to see another poorly booked show that will give us 3 weeks in a row of low ratings. I wish the booking was better and more talent was used on television like Miro 😞


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hug it out! Hug it out! Hug it out!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

theshape31 said:


> It doesn’t have to be Yuta right now, I was just throwing out an example of something that could’ve actually made sense. But we’ll just have to agree to disagree. Because I see literally no story being told, nothing on the line, and zero consequences for either guy. They’ll work their asses off I’m sure and pop the crowd, but I have no reason to care and see this type of booking as bad business.


Not every match needs a story behind it or a story to develop coming out of a cold match. And both guys have other stories already going and FTR's could come into play a post match angle.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Unfortunately this week it looks like we are going to see another poorly booked show that will give us 3 weeks in a row of low ratings. I wish the booking was better and more talent was used on television like Miro 😞


Poorly booked or not booked to your personal preferences?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Not every match needs a story behind it or a story to develop coming out of a cold match.


You’re 100% correct, and the place for those matches is Rampage.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Unfortunately this week it looks like we are going to see another poorly booked show that will give us 3 weeks in a row of low ratings. I wish the booking was better and more talent was used on television like Miro 😞


You sure you don't wanna see the match of the modern day Shawn Michaels(Bryan Danielson) vs Bret Hart(Dax H.)? This dream match was made on Rampage with no promo needed from one of the competiters as this match writes itself as the greatest spectacle. Could be match of the year candidate.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dax is a real fucking mark for himself, ain’t he?


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

the only way you can get FTR on this show is if they're in single matches what a joke khan's booking is. dax vs bryan will be a great match for us fans who like pro-wrestling that makes sense and no trampoline gymnastics bullshit.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Let's just look at the insanity of the world title booking here. They put the belt on MJF and stick him in a program with another young heel. Wtf are they putting in the nose candy they are snorting? Nobody in the mainstream knows either of these guys, beating Starks does nothing for MJF and only squirts on Starks heat.

You want some heat for MJF. You want a babyface for him to victimize. You want a known name so it gets more heat and gives MJF a rub. Have MJF target Sting as his chosen opponent (because he thinks he is old). It's that easy to make a fn story with this roster which people will get hot about.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 140453
> 
> 
> *The Baddies* will host a TBS Championship celebration for *Jade Cargill* after she went 42-0 with her win over Nyla Rose at Full Gear. Jade kicked Kiera Hogan out of the group last week, coinciding with the return of Red Velvet.


This isn't a celebration of anything great, good, or even remotely ok. This is a celebration of complete and utter trash and an embarrassment to professional wrestling. Imagine putting the world title on The Great Khali for a year and then celebrating while he has made no improvements in that time. 

I liked Willow last week so she's cool with me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan should start heeling it up this week even more.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> Let's just look at the insanity of the world title booking here. They put the belt on MJF and stick him in a program with another young heel. Wtf are they putting in the nose candy they are snorting? Nobody in the mainstream knows either of these guys, beating Starks does nothing for MJF and only squirts on Starks heat.
> 
> You want some heat for MJF. You want a babyface for him to victimize. You want a known name so it gets more heat and gives MJF a rub. Have MJF target Sting as his chosen opponent (because he thinks he is old). It's that easy to make a fn story with this roster which people will get hot about.


The insanity here is you thinking Ricky is a heel.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> We can all see what you said. Will pop you on ignore now. Little bit less attention for you.


Of course you can see it, I pasted the exact paragraph from my post and you quoted it. My English may be bad but for two natives, you and the other guy are either 10 year old or have some kind of deficiencies. 



Scuba Steve said:


> OK I'm done here.
> 
> You can have a dick measuring contest all by your lonesome.


LOL I can't believe I didn't notice you before because you certainly are the kind of guy hard to be ignored.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Scuba Steve said:


> Because Dax wants to face Bryan so TK making more dream matches for his talent happen. AEW has been and still is a professional wrestling company that wants to deliver great professional wrestling matches to its fans each and every week.



Think we found Khan’s burner account.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> The insanity here is you thinking Ricky is a heel.


And Winter is Coming is in his hometown isn’t it? It’s perfect.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Haven’t really kept up. I guess Yuta could come out to beat down Danielson?


----------



## Lancaster12 (2 mo ago)

Looks like a strong show this week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Think we found Khan’s burner account.


We joke but that guy has definitely posted here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

guyz please

am I the only one seeing Danielson & Yuta vs FTR for the ROH tag titles at Final Battle coming from a mile away?

this is not a throwaway match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guyz please
> 
> am I the only one seeing Danielson & Yuta vs FTR for the ROH tag titles at Final Battle coming from a mile away?
> 
> this is not a throwaway match


I’m so goddamned tired of ROH shit dragging down Dynamite.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I guess they're doing Nigel McGuinness vs Jericho for the ROH title at Final Battle then.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I guess they're doing Nigel McGuinness vs Jericho for the ROH title at Final Battle then.


Isn't he retired for over 10 years?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Isn't he retired for over 10 years?


Yeah, but it seems like something they'd do. Plus he's gone weirdly silent since his WWE release.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Yeah, but it seems like something they'd do. Plus he's gone weirdly silent since his WWE release.


I honestly have nothing against it as long as he is at least 70% the wrestler he used to be. But I highly doubt it will happen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I guess they're doing Nigel McGuinness vs Jericho for the ROH title at Final Battle then.


Jericho vs. Claudio is already official. I'd be surprised if Nigel wrestles again.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guyz please
> 
> am I the only one seeing Danielson & Yuta vs FTR for the ROH tag titles at Final Battle coming from a mile away?
> 
> this is not a throwaway match


Yes, you are. And yes, it is. So there.



bdon said:


> I’m so goddamned tired of ROH shit dragging down Dynamite.


Bryan/Dax isn’t even an ROH match, so stop acting like such a gol-darned cantankerous old man for gosh shake!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

theshape31 said:


> Yes, you are. And yes, it is. So there.
> 
> 
> Bryan/Dax isn’t even an ROH match, so stop acting like such a gol-darned cantankerous old man for gosh shake!


It absolutely is setting up an ROH match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’m so goddamned tired of ROH shit dragging down Dynamite.


see it as the B-ppv

next one is Final Battle in Dec - logical that they will build towards it


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Jericho vs. Claudio is already official. I'd be surprised if Nigel wrestles again.
> 
> View attachment 140512


My hopes....dashed!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> It absolutely is setting up an ROH match.


First of all, Old Man Withers… You don’t even like wrestling, so it’s hard to take your opinions seriously.

Secondly…


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guyz please
> 
> am I the only one seeing Danielson & Yuta vs FTR for the ROH tag titles at Final Battle coming from a mile away?
> 
> this is not a throwaway match


I could see it. Dax loses to Dragon, admits AmDrag is better singles - but claims FTR best team in the world. Tells Dragon find any partner and come to Final Battle. 

(Gunns vs FTR just as likely though at FB)


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Think we found Khan’s burner account.


LOL at thinking Tony would have a burner on here, given the toxicity around these parts.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

theshape31 said:


> First of all, Old Man Withers… You don’t even like wrestling, so it’s hard to take your opinions seriously.
> 
> Secondly…
> View attachment 140514


I don’t like wrestling? Huh..? Lol


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> My hopes....dashed!


I feel ya. When the storyline first started, there was a tiny bit of hope in the back of my mind that all roads pointed to Nigel. Alas, not all dreams come true.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> I could see it. Dax loses to Dragon, admits AmDrag is better singles - but claims FTR best team in the world. Tells Dragon find any partner and come to Final Battle.
> 
> (Gunns vs FTR just as likely though at FB)


true, gunns v FTR also very likely


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> I don’t like wrestling? Huh..? Lol


Maybe you forgot that you literally posted that not long ago. Also, people who like wrestling show up in forums and actually talk about things they enjoy, lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

House of Black being at the start of this promo makes me think they'll do something on Dynamite. They're probably just going to rampage through midcarders until the Elite/DT series is over, then go after the winners of that. I'd like to see Malakai get a big singles push personally.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597627145563516928


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

theshape31 said:


> Maybe you forgot that you literally posted that not long ago. Also, people who like wrestling show up in forums and actually talk about things they enjoy, lol.


Where did I say I hate wrestling? I hate this show of late, basically from the time Omega left last year, and it has been directionless for a while now.

I love wrestling and hope TK gets back to the good work he was doing when he had a team of guys booking the shows. Things went downhill the minute he took the EVPs powers from them.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> House of Black being at the start of this promo makes me think they'll do something on Dynamite. They're probably just going to rampage through midcarders until the Elite/DT series is over, then go after the winners of that. I'd like to see Malakai get a big singles push personally.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597627145563516928


Good spot. And I am begging for a Malakai Black singles run and going for gold. And maybe/maybe not the other two doing tags on their own occasionally. Then they can also do trios at any time and also do well there. I just don’t want to see Black only doing trios like before.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> I feel they've got to let him win this one with Bryan. With the BCC and JAS rivalries in the backdrop, maybe someone can interfere to cost Bryan the match? Otherwise, it's just comical to see Dax in these sort of single matches over and over again. I get that he's a good in-ring worker, but in-ring prowess won't get you far when there is no suspense about the match outcome


I don't think he's a good singles guy at all



bdon said:


> It’s the Bucks’ fault. Haven’t you caught on yet? They’re afraid of him.


I don't think The Bucks are holding them down, that's just me lol 



Scuba Steve said:


> Because Dax wants to face Bryan so TK making more dream matches for his talent happen. AEW has been and still is a professional wrestling company that wants to deliver great professional wrestling matches to its fans each and every week.
> 
> For those of us that are fans of watching great in ring performers deliver high end professional wrestling matches, this matchup does not disappoint in that regard.


Who is this actually a dream for in real life? FTR is a damn good tag team. But pretending Dax is some sought after single star is kinda funny. It's like clamoring for a solo Simon Gotch run.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> Where did I say I hate wrestling? I hate this show of late, basically from the time Omega left last year, and it has been directionless for a while now.


No way I could sift through a thousand threads to find it. But you said something along the lines of you didn’t like AEW and could stand WWE even less. I don’t know exactly, but it implied that there was nothing you enjoyed watching.



bdon said:


> I love wrestling


I’ll need some evidence. Name one thing you love about professional wrestling as it exists right now.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Who is this actually a dream for in real life? FTR is a damn good tag team. But pretending Dax is some sought after single star is kinda funny. It's like clamoring for a solo Simon Gotch run.


Pretending he isn't a great professional wrestler who hasn't put on great singles matches is a really weird flex but you do you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think he's a good singles guy at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bucks were holding them down in NXT and the main roster WWE, too. Didn’t you get the memo?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

theshape31 said:


> No way I could sift through a thousand threads to find it. But you said something along the lines of you didn’t like AEW and could stand WWE even less. I don’t know exactly, but it implied that there was nothing you enjoyed watching.
> 
> 
> I’ll need some evidence. Name one thing you love about professional wrestling as it exists right now.


I love MJF, even if his booking is stupid. I will love the Dax Harwood match, even if cold as ice. I am LOVING the story that is building in the Elite vs Death Triangle, and I FUCKING LOVED WATCHING THE ELITE TROLL PUNK.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> I love MJF, even if his booking is stupid. I will love the Dax Harwood match, even if cold as ice. I am LOVING the story that is building in the Elite vs Death Triangle, and I FUCKING LOVED WATCHING THE ELITE TROLL PUNK.


I said one thing!

Also… Agreed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

theshape31 said:


> I said one thing!
> 
> Also… agreed. Mostly.


I love pro wrestling, but TK’s _television show_ sucks lately.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> I love pro wrestling, but TK’s _television show_ sucks lately.


I’ve always had a love/hate relationship with televised pro wrestling, AEW included. I even take a break from watching episodes now and again. Always a fan, though. And I’ll always keep up with PPVs no matter what.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

theshape31 said:


> I’ve always had a love/hate relationship with televised pro wrestling, AEW included. I even take a break from watching episodes now and again. Always a fan, though. And I’ll always keep up with PPVs no matter what.


I have bought every PPV to date. The matches are usually always good to great, and the payoffs are usually worth it.

I just wish TK had someone in his ear that understood he has a television show first and foremost.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, and just in case I forgot… I hope everyone had a


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> The insanity here is you thinking Ricky is a heel.


Any attempt to make him a face before he gets himself over, as he is a natural heel, is beyond stupid.

They don't know what the hell they are doing. Even fans know this. That's why they are on the edge of dropping under 800k viewers this week. This is not how you get over Starks or MJF.

They aren't making a show that any new viewer or lapsed viewer can even tune into and understand. I've tried to get friends to watch after not watching for a while (because they gave up), and there is no attempt to make them care. There is no focus on an iconic character who they know and can just jump into like with Sting where they can instantly be on the side of the clear hero. There is no context.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Any attempt to make him a face before he gets himself over, as he is a natural heel, is beyond stupid.
> 
> They don't know what the hell they are doing. Even fans know this. That's why they are on the edge of dropping under 800k viewers this week. This is not how you get over Starks or MJF.


He’s been a face for months, and yes he is blatantly over.

It was Thanksgiving Eve and it was up on 2021 and 2020 👍


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Any attempt to make him a face before he gets himself over, as he is a natural heel, is beyond stupid.
> 
> They don't know what the hell they are doing. Even fans know this. That's why they are on the edge of dropping under 800k viewers this week. This is not how you get over Starks or MJF.
> 
> They aren't making a show that any new viewer or lapsed viewer can even tune into and understand. I've tried to get friends to watch after not watching for a while (because they gave up), and there is no attempt to make them care. There is no focus on an iconic character who they know and can just jump into like with Sting where they can instantly be on the side of the clear hero. There is no context.


This entire conversation went right over your head, and you completely missed the point. Starks has been a face for months, which means that you’re not even watching the show. And as such, your opinion on the matter doesn’t mean 

I suppose your next complaints will be…
Why is Moxley still champion?
Regal sucks as a babyface!
Swerve should turn heel!

Using ratings out of context to trash a show you don’t even pay attention to seems like a very productive use of your time, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Pretending he isn't a great professional wrestler who hasn't put on great singles matches is a really weird flex but you do you.


Are you slow? People can be great tag wrestlers and worth fuck all as a singles wrestler. See Claudio


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Are you slow? People can be great tag wrestlers and worth fuck all as a singles wrestler. See Claudio


Nah, Claudio Castagnoli is an excellent singles wrestler, and Dax Harwood is a pretty damn good singles wrestler


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tomorrow's ticket situation:

*AEW Dynamite/Rampage
Wed • Nov 30 • 7:00 PM
Indiana Farmers Coliseum, Indianapolis, IN*

Available Tickets => 1,008
Current Setup/Capacity => 4,616
Tickets Distributed => 3,608


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Are you slow? People can be great tag wrestlers and worth fuck all as a singles wrestler. See Claudio


No if I was slow I would be one of those who spends a ton of their time bitching about everything AEW yet still watches everything AEW each and every week.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

theshape31 said:


> This entire conversation went right over your head, and you completely missed the point. Starks has been a face for months, which means that you’re not even watching the show. And as such, your opinion on the matter doesn’t mean
> 
> I suppose your next complaints will be…
> Why is Moxley still champion?
> ...


You missed what I was saying about the booking in calling Starks a heel. It's all a clown show. They tried to make him face with Hobbs turning on him. It doesn't make him a face with the mainstream. He is a natural heel. You can't program against what the mainstream reads when they stop on the channel.

When the mainstream stop on AEW, having missed a few weeks or having never watched, they see two dudes in the title picture that are heels. And they see two dudes that are unknown. Who are these two? MJF was off tv for months. Now he is champion after Punk is stripped of the belt.

If you want to get these young guys over, you have to write them in stories with wrestlers that are already over with the mainstream.

We all know where this is going and what this phoned in booking is because we've seen it seventeen times. Starks is booked in the angle to lie down for MJF and give us a fifty three star match. Nobody will care.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> You missed what I was saying about the booking in calling Starks a heel. It's all a clown show. They tried to make him face with Hobbs turning on him. It doesn't make him a face with the mainstream. He is a natural heel. You can't program against what the mainstream reads when they stop on the channel.
> 
> When the mainstream stop on AEW, having missed a few weeks or having never watched, they see two dudes in the title picture that are heels. And they see two dudes that are unknown. Who are these two? MJF was off tv for months. Now he is champion after Punk is stripped of the belt.
> 
> ...


It’s simple. When Ricky Starks enters an arena the crowd cheers like crazy. He says and does nothing but babyface things. Anyone watching who doesn’t see him as a good guy is a mentally incompetent individual.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

theshape31 said:


> It’s simple. When Ricky Starks enters an arena the crowd cheers like crazy. He says and does nothing but babyface things. Anyone watching who doesn’t see him as a good guy is a mentally incompetent individual.


Like I said in another thread, there are just some really stupid wrestling fans out there.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> You missed what I was saying about the booking in calling Starks a heel. It's all a clown show. They tried to make him face with Hobbs turning on him. It doesn't make him a face with the mainstream. He is a natural heel. You can't program against what the mainstream reads when they stop on the channel.
> 
> *When the mainstream stop on AEW, having missed a few weeks or having never watched, they see two dudes in the title picture that are heels*. And they see two dudes that are unknown. Who are these two? MJF was off tv for months. Now he is champion after Punk is stripped of the belt.
> 
> ...


I missed the part where somehow you represent the voice for all of the mainstream and can tell us exactly how they will perceive things when they stop on AEW.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> You missed what I was saying about the booking in calling Starks a heel. It's all a clown show. They tried to make him face with Hobbs turning on him.


The Hobbs turn plus the promo he was giving when he got attacked by Hobbs. Did you not listen to it? Dude was turning face, became a face, and is still a face.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What is the current FTR issue again?

i see a lot of people slagging them off on twitter

did dax say something stupid again?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> You missed what I was saying about the booking in calling Starks a heel. It's all a clown show. They tried to make him face with Hobbs turning on him. It doesn't make him a face with the mainstream. He is a natural heel. You can't program against what the mainstream reads when they stop on the channel.
> 
> When the mainstream stop on AEW, having missed a few weeks or having never watched, they see two dudes in the title picture that are heels. And they see two dudes that are unknown. Who are these two? MJF was off tv for months. Now he is champion after Punk is stripped of the belt.
> 
> ...


Is this why we're getting Lil Bow Wow on TV

Also, are you saying that midcarders can't have angles because some people don't watch every episode?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597761642871525376


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Scuba Steve said:


> Pretending he isn't a great professional wrestler who hasn't put on great singles matches is a really weird flex but you do you.


How do you have "great singles matches" when the outcome is never in doubt? Dax is going to lose like he always does


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

redban said:


> How do you have "great singles matches" when the outcome is never in doubt? Dax is going to lose like he always does


There have been dozens to hundreds of great wrestlers in great matches despite the winner not being in doubt. I don’t believe anyone has said this will be match for the ages and will be talked about for years to come. People are just happy to see Dax vs Bryan as a match. It will probably be another good singles bout from Dax. 

The explanation for its purpose has been explained. If people aren’t satisfied that is on them. It could be better. Matches, promos or angles have a vast spectrum of possibilities. 

The all or nothing attitude here or elsewhere online really just sets those fans up for disappointment. Entertainment can be more than just good or bad. It hasn’t been mentioned here but…

Even using star ratings fans are too fixated on the perfect promo, angle or match. When a match is rated less than *** that doesn’t mean that the match is bad or disappointing. Anything above ***+ could be a very memorable and exciting match. Everyone just tries to dunk on Meltzer so they go to extremes. It makes day-to-day wrestling fandom exhausting as they judge things against the greatest and/or worst moments in wrestling history.

Some promos, angles or matches are merely complimentary to a bigger moment yet to come. WWE has probably suffered worse than anybody in that regard. Fans compare everyone and everything to the absolute great performers. They weren’t helping themselves with their product controlled by one man pushing eighty years old. Vince’s indecision and repetitive trends in booking hurt them. Similar thinking hurts every promotion, not just AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597938496270110720


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597938496270110720




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597982535912329217


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What is the current FTR issue again?
> 
> i see a lot of people slagging them off on twitter
> 
> did dax say something stupid again?


Talking contracts and there deal may be up in April. Mentioned he and Cash have discussed being independent contractors for a year just showing up wherever whenever something seems fun to them. 

I ain't mad at em. Silly internet fans are though. 

I expect Tony will make them a strong offer that will be tough to refuse.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Talking contracts and there deal may be up in April. Mentioned he and Cash have discussed being independent contractors for a year just showing up wherever whenever something seems fun to them.
> 
> I ain't mad at em. Silly internet fans are though.
> 
> I expect Tony will make them a strong offer that will be tough to refuse.


I think it's a bit of a mixed bag for FTR this year. I mean they were hotter than they've ever been in the first half of 2022 and then just randomly taken off TV. So, I think it would be natural for them to be conflicted about what they want to do.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My gut feeling is FTR will stay because of the schedule and freedom to work other promotions as they have been regularly. But it's not impossible that they do leave.

If they left though, I'd sign Aussie Open (who have been exceptional this year) for that high-workrate tag team role and/or bribe an exec at WBD and get the Briscoes on TV.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I bet FTR leaves - No reason to have your career in the hands of the Young Bucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> I bet FTR leaves - No reason to have your career in the hands of the Young Bucks.


Well, the Bucks are the reason they fulfilled their dream of becoming IWGP Tag Champions. Gedo wanted the belts on the Bucks (former champs with name value from the Bullet Club), the Bucks convinced him to give the belts to FTR since it'd be good for their triple crown story.

Also, the Bucks were suspended and absent for several months and FTR did very little during that time. Probably because the Bucks aren't head bookers and haven't been for a long, long time now. If FTR aren't being featured as much as some want, maybe the blame should be on Tony Khan. And as much as I like FTR, would their throwback act be as fresh/popular if they were working southern tags every week on Dynamite?









FTR: Wrestling For NJPW Could Help Us Cement Our Legacy


FTR (Dax Harwood and Cash Wheeler) view their work with NJPW as a chance to cement their legacy and prove themselves as the greatest team of all time.




www.wrestlezone.com


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What is the current FTR issue again?
> 
> i see a lot of people slagging them off on twitter
> 
> did dax say something stupid again?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594299121443143680
He was getting dragged for this. People think he was making it about himself. Admittedly, Dax does push the Bucks are holding us down narrative on Twitter, but it is hard to tell if he is just playing up to the rumors or if he actually believes it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> My gut feeling is FTR will stay because of the schedule and freedom to work other promotions as they have been regularly. But it's not impossible that they do leave.
> 
> If they left though, I'd sign Aussie Open (who have been exceptional this year) for that high-workrate tag team role and/or bribe an exec at WBD and get the Briscoes on TV.


They should get those two tag teams anyway because they are in the conversation for best team in the world. Especially Aussie Open, who you'd imagine their best years are actually yet to come.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

CovidFan said:


> The Hobbs turn plus the promo he was giving when he got attacked by Hobbs. Did you not listen to it? Dude was turning face, became a face, and is still a face.


It doesn't matter what they stupidly try to wedge down viewers throats and go against the natural presence of wrestlers because Tony just made a decision and will never turn around. They just stop using a guy when an idea flops.

Stop defending this stupid booking. It's not working. 

That shit's supposed to get Starks over as a face? Other than it being lazy and heatless outside the neckbeards in the shrinking live audience, think about the nature of the writing of this attempt at making this guy a baby face (who has the best stink face on the roster). They don't have him show hesitation for weeks, portray cracks in him and ultimately give him a choice to help someone. No, they have him accept a loss and shake a hand with his storyline boss' son, and he gets heeled on by Hobbs. Hobbs does a heel thing, but Starks didn't do anything heroic to turn himself. This shit is just amateur writing.

The turn didn't come from within Starks or from the audience demand. There was nothing natural here. There is no plan. It's just a show where they propose ideas without any narrative. 
"Let's turn Ricky face." 
"Why?"
"Because I want MJF vs Starks."

It's like a decision to move the couch around when they need someone drawing up blueprints to build a house.



Scuba Steve said:


> I missed the part where somehow you represent the voice for all of the mainstream and can tell us exactly how they will perceive things when they stop on AEW.


Just keep ignoring the ratings right down to the last 600k.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I can't wait for match 3 of the trios, and i don't give a shit what the ratings say. The Elite are must watch for me, and i'm happy Omega is back on my tv.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> I can't wait for match 3 of the trios, and i don't give a shit what the ratings say. The Elite are must watch for me, and i'm happy Omega is back on my tv.


The Elite is helping elevate the wrestling industry, so it’s not surprising that they’re must-watch TV


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think it's a bit of a mixed bag for FTR this year. I mean they were hotter than they've ever been in the first half of 2022 and then just randomly taken off TV. So, I think it would be natural for them to be conflicted about what they want to do.


It's also smart business to talk about a willingness to go back to the Fed or potentially taking on an independent contractor role with expiring deals coming up. Negotiations 101.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> but Starks didn't do anything heroic to turn himself. This shit is just amateur writing.


Because he didn't need to... he did it a different way than what you have been conditioned too or would have done or hoped they had done.

The way they chose to turn Ricky worked, plain and simple. And whether you acknowledge it or not, it doesn't matter because anyone with 2 eyes and 2 ears that tunes in hears crowds pop for him. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552454621330907137


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Loving these 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598014635885891585


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Indianapolis is #1…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597769990635233280


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Well, the Bucks are the reason they fulfilled their dream of becoming IWGP Tag Champions. Gedo wanted the belts on the Bucks (former champs with name value from the Bullet Club), the Bucks convinced him to give the belts to FTR since it'd be good for their triple crown story.
> 
> Also, the Bucks were suspended and absent for several months and FTR did very little during that time. Probably because the Bucks aren't head bookers and haven't been for a long, long time now. If FTR aren't being featured as much as some want, maybe the blame should be on Tony Khan. And as much as I like FTR, would their throwback act be as fresh/popular if they were working southern tags every week on Dynamite?
> 
> ...


People refuse to open their eyes that FTR falling out of favor with Tony Khan is a Tony Khan “shiny new toy” issue and not a Bucks issue.

Also, people are stupid.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Samoa Joe's TNT Title open challenge has been answered by AR Fox and that is the latest match added tonight.










AR Fox is also officially All Elite. It's taken a long time but he finally got a contract with a national promotion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598045547390468097


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh. And Dax is a fucking mark for himself and thinks he is the best wrestler of all time, championing himself in the Bret Hart mold that only HIS style works.

Growing tired of his ego.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594299121443143680


Well, either he’s a legitimate jackass or teasing a heel turn… Neither of which I have any interest in.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No match on this card is worth getting excited for... hell only MJF is close to must see:

- Joe/yetanotherfuckingsigning Fox? The match is utterly devoid of heat

- Dance 3 of 7... how will the Elite make a mockery of wrestling tonight?

- Danielson/Dax................ why the fuck is Dax wrestling in a singles when, O I don’t know, we could have FTR against the Gunn Club, Private Party, or Butcher and the Blade? 

Get your shit together Tony; this is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> People refuse to open their eyes that FTR falling out of favor with Tony Khan is a Tony Khan “shiny new toy” issue and not a Bucks issue.
> 
> Also, people are stupid.


i think its a ‘FTR dicking around and not committing to AEW verbally for next year’ issue

but that’s just me


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think its a ‘FTR dicking around and not committing to AEW verbally for next year’ issue
> 
> but that’s just me


I wouldn’t commit either after this year’s booking. It’s clear where Tony’s priorities lie.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I wouldn’t commit either after this year’s booking. It’s clear where Tony’s priorities lie.


the year when they had lots of mafches, were never made to look stupid, always looked strong and won some titles?

a year they both said was their best in their whole career?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593381190345658370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597636795654471681


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the year when they had lots of mafches, were never made to look stupid, always looked strong and won some titles?
> 
> a year they both said was their best in their whole career?
> 
> ...


A year in AEW that started strong, then the crowd chanted their name over the Bucks and their TV time disappeared. Let’s not forget to mention not being booked for the PPVs.

Their work outside of AEW has been tremendous. It’s the only reason they probably aren’t as vocal about the shit booking on AEW television and are hinting they want to be independent for a year. No AEW dragging you down.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> A year in AEW that started strong, then the crowd chanted their name over the Bucks and their TV time disappeared. Let’s not forget to mention not being booked for the PPVs.
> 
> Their work outside of AEW has been tremendous. It’s the only reason they probably aren’t as vocal about the shit booking on AEW television and are hinting they want to be independent for a year. No AEW dragging you down.


FTR - ‘great year’

BunchanumbersWrestleForumer - ‘nah fam, sucked‘

yeah, i’m just gonna go with what FTR says - there’s always stuff you don’t see as a fan - injuries, storylines being dropped or adjusted and a million others

hell, they are on tv again tonight…. So… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Kabraxal said:


> No match on this card is worth getting excited for... hell only MJF is close to must see:
> 
> - *Joe/yetanotherfuckingsigning Fox? The match is utterly devoid of heat*
> 
> ...


Joe will probably get heat from his turn on Wardlow. AR Fox will have some buzz as a recent signing with impressive showings in a few AEW matches.

What is there in AEW that you actually enjoy?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> FTR - ‘great year’
> 
> BunchanumbersWrestleForumer - ‘nah fam, sucked‘
> 
> ...


Dax is in a singles match... pay attention.




Ultimo Duggan said:


> Joe will probably get heat from his turn on Wardlow. AR Fox will have some buzz as a recent signing with impressive showings in a few AEW matches.
> 
> What is there in AEW that you actually enjoy?


Pre 2022? A lot... AEW was mostly good, even i cracks appeared last year.

2022? Let’s see:


FTR before being left of TV
Punk before Brawl Out
The Acclaimed
MJF when he is around
Swerve’s heel turn

Struggling to think of much more. 2022 has been a disaster since Cody left and the ADHD coke head bought RoH. Doesn’t help when WWE is suddenly regaining momentum a d slowly starting to feel like the old black and gold at times.

I did not see AEW falling off a cliff and WWE slowly starting to come back to life... If you told me last year that I’d feel like I do right now I would have laughed in your face. How could Tony possibly fuck up after All Out last year and WWE actually not be the start/stop promotion of hell?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Dax is in a singles match... pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, you're definitely wrong since AEW still has an entertaining product going on, and they have plenty of momentum on their side 

Plus, AEW will continue to grow as a company (especially with 2022 being a successful year for them), and Tony Khan is thankfully is still in charge of the good creative team


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Doesn't look great. I'm sure they'll have a good match, but Bryan vs. a tag team guy with no build except Bryan talking about the size of his dick isn't exactly a draw. If it's to set up some tag feud for all those titles nobody cares about between BCC and FTR, fine, but if it's just a match for no reason it's a fucking weird one.

Having MJF's first feud as champion be with Ricky Starks I can't even comprehend. Were The Librarians not available? Does anybody either care about Starks or think he has the slightest chance of winning?

Rest of the card looks much less interesting.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> Does anybody care about Starks


[Raises hand]


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Nothing Finer said:


> Doesn't look great. I'm sure they'll have a good match, but Bryan vs. a tag team guy with no build except Bryan talking about the size of his dick isn't exactly a draw. If it's to set up some tag feud for all those titles nobody cares about between BCC and FTR, fine, but if it's just a match for no reason it's a fucking weird one.
> 
> Having MJF's first feud as champion be with Ricky Starks I can't even comprehend. Were The Librarians not available? Does anybody either care about Starks or think he has the slightest chance of winning?
> 
> Rest of the card looks much less interesting.



You know to be fair I actually Starks. He seems like a very talented wrestler. The issue I have with this is that instead of building up Starks for the world championship title they just threw him in a tournament to decide that. He never got to build up his character to look like a legit star.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598074401370636293


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597417851455164417


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks vs. Daivari has been added. I guess MJF will do commentary or something for it.

And we hear from Jon 'No Vacation' Moxley.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> A tag team champion shouldn't just lose random singles matches on weekly TV.


Who said he's losing, it is Bryan right?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kabraxal said:


> A year in AEW that started strong, then the crowd chanted their name over the Bucks and their TV time disappeared. Let’s not forget to mention not being booked for the PPVs.
> 
> Their work outside of AEW has been tremendous. It’s the only reason they probably aren’t as vocal about the shit booking on AEW television and are hinting they want to be independent for a year. No AEW dragging you down.


Blame the Bucks like every Bucks hating crybaby.

FTR fell out of favor with Tony Khan the minute they were no longer standing next to Punk. They shouldn’t feel bad, because The Bucks wallowed with nothing to do the minute they no longer stood next to Omega as well.

Tony has his favorites. FTR and The Bucks aren’t it. Shit happens…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597417851455164417


Meanwhile, at the arena


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> Blame the Bucks like every Bucks hating crybaby.
> 
> FTR fell out of favor with Tony Khan the minute they were no longer standing next to Punk. They shouldn’t feel bad, because The Bucks wallowed with nothing to do the minute they no longer stood next to Omega as well.
> 
> Tony has his favorites. FTR and The Bucks aren’t it. Shit happens…


Don't think it has anything to do with FTR or The Bucks not being Tony's favourites, but rather Punks injury, and then another injury and the gripe bomb derailing the stories they had planned for them all starting into the Fall.

If you have a prominent role planned for people like FTR with Punk and that shit gets thrown out the window, slotting them back in is difficult to say the least - especially with an over face team like The Acclaimed waiting to break out.

If they teamed with a heel punk, them taking the titles would make sense. Not so much as an underutilized face team.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Meanwhile, at the arena


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Don Callis scouting Takeshita again on the Elevation tapings before the show during his match with Aaron Solo. Wonder where they're going with this? Takeshita seems to work more as a white meat babyface than heel, The Elite could really go either way at this point (they're playing it kind of straight besides Chicago), and Callis is always a better heel. Could be that Takeshita rejects Callis, leading to Omega vs. his disciple Takeshita.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

theshape31 said:


>


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The best weekly wrestling show on television is moments away from airing!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The overall (best) wrestling MVP of 2022 has just entered the arena.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Week 2 and we still haven't seen MJF on TV wit the belt lolololol


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 140590


Punk watching for trolling


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Moxley zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HELL YES!!!!

ADAM PAGE IS BACK!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hanger! Nice to him back after the KO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Outbleed me, you mean Mox?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Week 2 and we still haven't seen MJF on TV wit the belt lolololol


Isn’t he shooting The Iron Claw?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

COWBOY SHIT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HANGMAN!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fucking hell, now Hangman.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

but seriously, fuck hangman, WHERE IS ADAM FUTURE CHAMP COLE??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heeey Hangman is back. 

COWBOY SHIT!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I do like hangmans shirt🤣


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My TBS app is acting up and is lagging out. The fuck...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's funny, I liked Hangman... Until he was the worst world champion in wrestling history. Now I cannot fucking stand him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

When Hangman got hurt, we all heard Moxley say, “I hope Hangman can recover soon. I hope he can play with his children again etc” 

I don’t see how they can suddenly start hating each other now


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Hahahahaha

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> but seriously, fuck hangman, WHERE IS ADAM FUTURE CHAMP COLE??


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Botchamania!

Someone please find a gif of Mox falling off the stage, lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



I don't see a PS5 there. So disappointed.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Best start to the show in a long time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hot start, delighted to see Hanger back.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I don't see a PS5 there. So disappointed.


Probably an older picture.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Going back to Jon Moxley's promo a few minutes ago, the only wrestler in the industry who probably rivals his great work in 2022 is Will Ospreay.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I thought he’d be training hard to bulk up and come back looking stronger ala Triple H 2002 … what the hell, Cole (is that a recent pic?)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a great start. Love Moxley’s lack of ego.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Loser


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

redban said:


> I thought he’d be training hard to bulk up and come back looking stronger ala Triple H 2002 … what the hell, Cole


Why would you expect this loser to do that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I think I saw Impact's Scott D'Amore there. Maybe he's supporting Jarrett's crew


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, Dax Harwood vs Bryan Danielson is low-key a dream match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hangman seems to hate all the older guys. Pissed off cowboy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> It's funny, I liked Hangman... Until he was the worst world champion in wrestling history. Now I cannot fucking stand him.


Not his fault that TK stopped booking his champ like a champ and got googley-eyed hanging out with Punk.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> When Hangman got hurt, we all heard Moxley say, “I hope Hangman can recover soon. I hope he can play with his children again etc”
> 
> I don’t see how they can suddenly start hating each other now


meh, I can see it. Mox now knows Hangman's fine AND by coming out Hangman was claiming to be the better man thus showing up what Mox said.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Come on, Khan. Show them the money.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like how AEW was making fun of Cringy Lynch starting the show off with a brawl like that 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's looking like both of these men will wrestle for 15+ minutes here, which is absolutely the right move here since both these men are great wrestlers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big match Dax. I wonder Tony booked this match?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the 3 AEW logos they have in backdrop by the audience


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tbh the brawl that kicked off RAW was actually better though because of Bayley's ass 🥵 

Moxley brawling with Adam Page is better than watching Cringy Lynch though.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> I thought he’d be training hard to bulk up and come back looking stronger ala Triple H 2002 … what the hell, Cole (is that a recent pic?)


It's all about the game


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielson's gear looks like he was on the losing end of a game of paintball


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So MJF can't retain his ring at last since he's champ.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The MAIN EVENT.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Perry Saturn 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Woah, Dax Harwood almost landed on that woman's lap there


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> The MAIN EVENT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> So MJF can't retain his ring at last since he's champ.


I figured he was dropping the ring since he symbolically left it behind and accepted Regal's knucks. Plus, he's like actually the champ so he doesn't need the dynamite diamond


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

theshape31 said:


> Botchamania!
> 
> Someone please find a gif of Mox falling off the stage, lol.


That’s Arn Andersons move!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> Botchamania!
> 
> Someone please find a gif of Mox falling off the stage, lol.





Araragi said:


>


Oh, thank you so much. Made my day, pal!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur just said slutfest 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 140592


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bit behind but… Hangman!!!!!

I hate the security pulls them apart routine.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is this match even happening right now? Why are Mox and Hangman feuding? 

Still no MFJ with the belt on TV yet...

Just one big cluster fuckkkk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I always love seeing the 3 Rolling German Suplexes


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Red it up Jones


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Dax Hardwood dressed like Stone Cuck? 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is Bryan Danielson permanently concussed enough to put Jelly Belly Harwood over here?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF will have nightmares if Shawn Dean is in the battle royal.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

“Back to the Taz at hand.” -Excalibur


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Not his fault that TK stopped booking his champ like a champ and got googley-eyed hanging out with Punk.


Has nothing to do with booking. He's just not got it. He's not got the charisma, not got the presence, not got the mic skills, not got the talent of a genuine world champion. That's why it was awful.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is Bryan Danielson permanently concussed enough to put Jelly Belly Harwood over here?


only way Dax wins is if someone like the JAS members interfere


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We got the 3 Rolling German Suplexes.

We got the Diving Headbutt (even though he missed).

We just need a Crossface too


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bay Area! That's my baby mama's area! 😍😍


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Taz, Tony, and Excalibur are the perfect 3 man team.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why does every Dax Harwood match feel like he is just trying to suck his own dick and play out his Bret Hart fantasies? It is a good match, but goddamn, there is no reason Bryan should be in a match this long with a tag team specialist.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> Why does every Dax Harwood match feel like he is just trying to suck his own dick and play out his Bret Hart fantasies?


Oh, come on… I doubt he’s that flexible.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> MJF will have nightmares if Shawn Dean is in the battle royal.


I actually love the idea of them doing something with this where MJF isn't afraid of anybody but Dean is his Achilles heel that he doesn't want to face because of the past.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a fantastic match!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dax Harwood vs Bryan Danielson was an excellent wrestling match 👏 

This dream match delivered


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

missed beginning of the match, second half seemed cute, but why have it so soon after a huge blast of a start? should have been longer starting at the 9pm hour or main event the show? Make it longerand more technical


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dax Harwood is now 1-10 in singles competition.

He will likely wrestle somebody like Hangman or Wardlow in a 15-20 minute match in upcoming weeks, where he undoubtedly lose again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GOOD GRIEF! RICKY STARKS IS NAKED! 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That was kinda like a Biden handshake


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would give the ring to Swerve. He's arguably #2 shithead, so it would make sense for him to have the cheating prop


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Yall don't get bored of Danielson?

Also, Ricky Starks = Carmelo Hayes in a good way


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

So Bryan acted like a chicken shit heel last week and now is a basic face. SMH so much for consistency


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

'Absolutely Straight' Ricky Starks with another totally heterosexual interview.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I'm still not really sure what the Dynamite Diamond Ring is supposed to represent or why it's important.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Stroke daddy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They going to Omega/Christian this feud by having Starks beat Max (for the ring rather than IMPACT World Title) then lose to him soon after?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Am I seeing some continuity within the show?! For the love of god it’s a miracle!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

scshaastin said:


> That was kinda like a Biden handshake


One of them was them was a 9 year old girls chest?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sad to say but feels like Bryan Danielson is kinda just there. He wrestles great matches but he's not moving up the ladder or trying to challenge for the title. He's just kinda staying in the same spot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Anxious Millenial Cowboy is becoming the Angry Millenial Cowboy. Interesting that Hangman is cleared but Cole can't get clearance.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

AEW wresters would walk around a golf course and miss an elephant walking around next to them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!!

Christmas must have come early....

.... because Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are rightfully on TV *right fucking now*!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Hager and Claudio both killing the fashion in this segment


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

We need a Hangman fullblown heel turn. The guy's too stale--and quite frankly, too douchey--to continue as a face.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

okay match between Danielson and Dax. Just no heat on it at all.

I hate the way “security“ looks in both companies. They all look like (because they are) indy jobbers.

hager was just shredded last week. He looks almost flabby a week later


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW in the Bay Area? Bayley is All Elite confirmed! 😍


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I respect a man who loves his wife, loves his children, and loves his hat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Claudio just disappear or...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YES!!!!
> 
> Christmas must have come early....
> 
> .... because Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are rightfully on TV *right fucking now*!!!!


Yawn. Your act is stale now. Come up with something new. Boring.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These jobbers look like NXT jobbers 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I can't believe Claudio didn't want that hat? What a loser he turned out to be.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This back stage segment is beyond trash. This Is company badly needs creative


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

someone else must have written the show tonight. It’s actually entertaining.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

He's not wearing a belt with those suspenders


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, what a reaction for AEW's latest signing!

...

...

...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sit down interview in random dilapidated garage


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mox


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The AEW audience is blessed to have any combination of Claudio Castagnoli, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia compete in a wrestling match.

Claudio facing either of those great up-and-comers would be a big money match (especially workrate-wise).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Did Claudio just disappear or...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does AR Fox look like he smokes black and milds in front of gas stations.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Diamond Dan-hausen has a nice _ring_ to it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe's music sounds like fatso music 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why bring in a talent and then have him lose in his second match on TV? Hardly anyone knows who he is and they’ve only seen him lose.

1. I forgot Joe was champ. Thought Wardlow was coming out.
2. How did this guy that’s never won a match earn a tnt title shot ?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Joe's reached the point where he really can't be a heel with the crowd, can he?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AR Fox's theme kinda reminds me of Resident Evil movie theme


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowd still likes Joe ... he should have stayed face


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Did Claudio just disappear or...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

this better not be a squash. AR is an indy legend of the modern era, as was joe before him. they both can go still


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kudos to AR Fox for officially being signed with AEW btw 👏 

This guy was very impressive in that 6-tag match a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ff7 boss music. Anyone else hear it?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Good idea having Wheeler in a pretaped segment. Clearly took quite a few takes to get that garbage over with.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

They just officially announced Daniel Garcia vs Wheeler Yuta taking place on the ppv


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

So they signed a new guy, just to have him lose his debut match? 

Lol

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe walking away from a dive will always pop me


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 140594


They so should of utilized the Broken Matt gimmick instead of making him boring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Samoa Joe holding all the mid card belts and he is barely on TV. Am I missing something here? He hasn't set AEW on fire since coming to the company. Its like he's in a pocket universe of AEW (aka Rampage).


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

kyledriver said:


> So they signed a new guy, just to have him lose his debut match?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


he’s getting a competitive match against a fairly big-name double-champ. He’s not getting squashed

People have lost their first match and ended up fine


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe vs Keith Lee sumo match 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They should sign No Way Jose


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> So they signed a new guy, just to have him lose his debut match?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Its not his debut match and it's nothing new. Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks lost their actual debut matches in TNT Title open challenges like this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> Joe walking away from a dive will always pop me


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, it's been 3+ months of a healthy Samoa Joe being on TV full-time as an active competitor.

I don't think that has happened since at least summer 2019.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They so should of utilized the Broken Matt gimmick instead of making him boring.


It might not be OVAH!








AEW’s Matt Hardy teasing the return of his “Broken” gimmick?


Matt Hardy has reinvented himself various times throughout his long and successful pro wrestling career with several gimmicks, including his “Broken” character.




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, it's been 3+ months of a healthy Samoa Joe being on TV full-time as an active competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















[/QUOTE]























Don't jinx the man!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a sick Tornado DDT by AR Fox!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> One of them was them was a 9 year old girls chest?


He just likes to sniff their hair and peep at them in the window!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It might not be OVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> He just likes to sniff their hair and peep at them in the window!
> 
> View attachment 140595


Thats Ric Flair 😂


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe vs Keith Lee sumo match 😂


Samoa Joe
Wardlow
Powerhouse Hobbs
Keith Lee
Miro
Brian Cage

TNT Title could be the Heavyweight Division lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe is about to get arrested for animal cruelty....





.... because he just KILLED (AR) Fox


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Austin Theory was one of AR Fox's wrestling pupils.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats Ric Flair 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe being a double champion honestly just feels right.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know how we got to this point but I kinda want Joe to beat Wardlow


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wardlow gonna’ hold an ROH title soon


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking horrendously executed segment yet again.

Why the fuck is Joe not actually playing a proper heel? And why is that all they do with Wardlow? Why not have him come out and attack Joe? Or at least cut the promo on the stage?

Utter shite as usual.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They just showed that guy! Its the same guy Joe just squashed 😂


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

That Wardlow’s World catchphrase needs to go away.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PLEASE keep having Hook wrestle longer (workrate) matches 🙏 

He was VERY impressive in that really good match against Lee Moriarty a few weeks ago.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It might not be OVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why they trying to breakdown wrestling submissions like its UFC lol


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

MJF comin’ to pop the top off this shop!

Edit:
Nevermind, lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I really do not like Samoa Joe. Pretentious as fuck and buries every wrestler who ever gets caught with an aerial attack. It makes the entire show and product look stupid, like “why doesn’t everyone just do that?”

Way to point out shit that the audience can decipher for themselves. What happens when someone decides to not even sell an Irish whip? What happens when someone decides to never sell a chop across the chest? A punch or kick? Lays there no-selling submission holds?

Fucking dumb.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

theshape31 said:


> That Wardlow’s World catchphrase needs to go away.


It's really goofy. And his entrance music is dreadful. I really like Wardlow he's great but his overall presentation sucks from his catchphrase to his entrance. Needs a total repackage in my opinion.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I like that Taz feature where he breaks down how a hold is applied and what's happening. I wish they would that every week. It would really help to get moves and talent over.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The book of Hobbs? Is he doing Apollo Creeds gimmick now? Or is he gonna be some sort of street avenger/punisher?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


When a suspended Jeff walks into the shot


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> PLEASE keep having Hook wrestle longer (workrate) matches 🙏
> 
> He was VERY impressive in that really good match against Lee Moriarty a few weeks ago.


I think he should be mixing it up with his peers now. Maybe a feud with Sammy Guevara or something?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Technique by Taz making its long awaited return. After going longer with Moriarty, they might view HOOK as nearly ready for Dynamite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Joe walking away from a dive will always pop me


Fucking hate it


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is this where William Regal FINALLY gets the chance to introduce our new AEW World Champion, Mister Jerk Face???? 

Edit:

Holy crap, he's actually doing it!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's really goofy. And his entrance music is dreadful. I really like Wardlow he's great but his overall presentation sucks from his catchphrase to his entrance. Needs a total repackage in my opinion.


Absolutely nothing wrong with his entrance music or his overall presentation.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Max getting a Burberry title design?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I kinda hoped MJF came out like how Cody used to. Still would have been funny


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The Champ has arrived


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with his entrance music or his overall presentation.


Its true, his music doesn't shout world champion. It shouts midcard at best


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The champion of this company coming out to generic royalty free music. Give him something better


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

We appear to have a new belt waiting to be revealed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a Sith relationship.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Why wouldn't he not sign it, "Lord William Regal"?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Everyone complaining about his music but I’ve always really liked his theme


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dammit, why do I have to be so fucking poor? 😭


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Sharks certainly do smell a lot of water


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Its true, his music doesn't shout world champion. It shouts midcard at best


If your entrance music annoys me it's hard to pop for you.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF has a bug on his shoulder

it’s been there for the whole promo

Edit - it just flew off lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF JUST said mentioned the legacy/talent of ALL former AEW World champions.

That technically counts as a CM Punk mention!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

You can barely even notice it lol

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cringe.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Called it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MJF’s championship reign off to a rough start.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don’t like when promotions change the belt design. Keep it the same for a long time so that the design can acquire historical allure


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It looks exactly the same


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't stand custom belts. Fuck this companies so much like wwe. Custom belts devalues the actual belt


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF vs Eddie Kingston taking place at AEW Revolution 2023 confirmed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And now, for my new car.....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

FINALLY a good looking and prestigious belt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking forward to the pop in 2024 when the guy who dethrones Max bins that title and brings back the real design.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bryan Danielson ending MJF's AEW world title reign next year confirmed???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The new AEW title kind of looks like the OG NXT women's championship 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is not a good promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You can't even see the pattern in the leather! 🤣


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Looking forward to the pop in 2024 when the guy who dethrones Max bins that title and brings back the real design.


....Omega?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Looking forward to the pop in 2024 when the guy who dethrones Max bins that title and brings back the real design.


2024?

Fuck me, no one should or needs a reign that long.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cringey as fuck. Way to ruin MJF on his first night of tv as champ. Goddamn this sucks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bargain Triple B with Triple H.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> 2024?
> 
> Fuck me, no one should or needs a reign that long.


Like MJF just said, there are signs he'll threaten to jump ship with the belt. In reality, he's probably extended his AEW deal already.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This company cannot fail to just absolutely ruin everything at the moment.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

redban said:


> I don’t like when promotions change the belt design. Keep it the same for a long time so that the design can acquire historical allure


So stupid and tacky


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I know he's a heel but saying outlandish shit like Bryan Danielson can't wrestle compared to him us just cheap heat. He doesn't believe that he just says it to get boos so it comes across as fake.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, MJF would be great in Hollywood.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If your entrance music annoys me it's hard to pop for you.


Cute


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598134891849584642


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, MJF would be great in Hollywood.


Better than this company


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe Hollywood wins? That's Hawk Hogan! MJF to TNA confirmed 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The new AEW title kind of looks like the OG NXT women's championship 😂


Nah that's you


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 140598


I forgot when bayley was fit as hell.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Fickle. Bryan Danielson feud confirmed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF violating the crowd so hard right now.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF: Maybe Hollywood wins the war of 2024

Schiavone: We can only help.

That got a laugh out of me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dead crowd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The champion needs a god damn storyline. Tony Khan already screwed up MJF’s reign by having him defend his belt against pointless wrestlers like Starks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JEEZ, MJF is laying some serious shots now


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It was good once he got to the Reign of Terror.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayfabe-wise, Wardlow makes sense to challenge and dethrone MJF down the road . The last person to beat MJF was Wardlow, and he basically destroyed MJF in that match


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Sounds like MJF reads the this board.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I had to look it up to see if Bruno was dead, I totally forgot


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Kayfabe-wise, Wardlow makes sense to challenge and dethrone MJF down the road . The last person to beat MJF was Wardlow, and he basically destroyed MJF in that match


It will be Wardlow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Knew he was gonna lay out Regal.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

We all seen that coming lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm ready for the reign of terror.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good call


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Haha! Used and abused!

Regal just got screwed, glued, and tattooed, dude!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF said Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Regal back to WWE confirmed?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This promo reads like WF rant.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

WHAT!?!?!?!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok.

Max is still the GOAT. Saved a shit segment with a wonderful finale.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Regal dead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Great sell job by Regal there. He looks dead. Maybe he is.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is going to embarrass Danielson week in and out on the mic


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok very good ending to the segment


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Regal getting released back to WWE? He's fucked himself over there and it feels like a writing out.

But good lord, MJF is kayfabe one of the most despicable heels ever.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh yea, this is definitely building to MJF vs Bryan Danielson in the long run.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RIP Regal


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does this put me in the mind of Punk vs Nash? 😂


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

They writing Regal off? Back to WWE?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Danielson about to get to losing again. Good stuff.

The biggest glorified jobber in the industry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Is Regal getting released back to WWE? He's fucked himself over there and it feels like a writing out.
> 
> But good lord, MJF is kayfabe one of the most despicable heels ever.


I love it. This is precisely what needed to occur.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck are people asking if Regal is going back to WWE? 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow. Actually taking their time which adds drama to the moment. Who’s writing the show tonight?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> MJF is going to embarrass Danielson week in and out on the mic


Danielson is really good on the mic, so I think they will have a good back and forth


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The awkwardness in this segment is that the audience can’t be sympathetic to Regal … he backstabbed Moxley and cost the guy the title at the PPV; Regal chose to make a deal with MJF


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol so Hard as fuck William getting an iver sold hurt segment. Who's writing this trash


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF saved that shitty segment with that final 2 mins


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Lol so Hard as fuck William getting an iver sold hurt segment. Who's writing this trash


He got hit in the back of the skill with a set of brass knucks...


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was great.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Wow. Actually taking their time which adds drama to the moment. Who’s writing the show tonight?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol Regal is going back to WWE

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598136100077248512*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck are people asking if Regal is going back to WWE? 😂


Because apparently his AEW contract is expiring soon.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well that made Regal look like a total fucking buffoon. But then again it made MJF look like the ultimate heel. Good stuff. I laughed so hard when Tony called MJF a piece of shit.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That was great. I have to admit I didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck are people asking if Regal is going back to WWE? 😂


So he can say WAAAAAARGAAAAMES


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> They writing Regal off? Back to WWE?


Probably setting up MJF vs Regal, it kind of looks a bit like Punk vs Nash


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A very lol segment


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's been done to add meaning and drama to the upcoming MJF vs Danielson feud, not because Regal is leaving.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Probably setting up MJF vs Regal, it kind of looks a bit like Punk vs Nash


Regals long retired he's never wrestling again


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, we just need the Elite to come out now in order to liven the show up again after William Regal just got hospitalized moments ago.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I swear someone else is in charge of this show tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598132961744138240


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sooooo... keep a white hot face heel against the audience? Risky. Use Regal to do so but just turn around and have it mean nothing? Stupid.

Both of them together with no new face stars to match MJF...... Tony is a fucking moron. Why should I care about this reign when no one is credible enough to dethrone him that wouldn’t be a retread? And it his reign shockingly ends up short, then why put the belt on him to begin with?

AEWis in desperate need of a real booker.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Only 1 devil


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Regal going to a local medical facility


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Wow. Actually taking their time which adds drama to the moment. Who’s writing the show tonight?


It is playing out like Bischoff got TK’s ear.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The revolution is indeed televised!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Claudio Castagnoli is an excellent singles wrestler, and Dax Harwood is a pretty damn good singles wrestler





Scuba Steve said:


> No if I was slow I would be one of those who spends a ton of their time bitching about everything AEW yet still watches everything AEW each and every week.


So both of you are slow got it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"ERRRRRandy Starks!" Stupid Justin Roberts 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Starks should be one of those midcard guys people rave about for years to come for this generation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt looking like a fat old fuck.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Remember when they did an injury angle with Shaq? They carted him to an ambulance and then he just disappeared from the ambulance and it was never mentioned again.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I don’t understand what’s happening…

Must be some BS from Dark between Fat Hardy and All Eggo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Winter is Coming sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt Hardy is like the drunk uncle at the BBQ.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the hell was with that Hardy shit? Someone take away the cocaine from Tony. Please.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, squashed him and prevented a turd of a match. Saved the crowd!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598138488674996231


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Took them this long to give Starks a quick decisive win, call me shocked.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Stokely looks like a gremlin


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jamie Hayter and Britt Baker getting TV time is always a big bonus


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Matt Hardy is like the drunk uncle at the BBQ.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter needs to talk more. Her voice is very pleasant


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did they split MJF already from Regal?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hayter is sexy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD! 😍


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kabraxal said:


> What the hell was with that Hardy shit? Someone take away the cocaine from Tony. Please.


They own Hardy's contract after Ethan Page beat half of Private Party and have been ordering him around.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

And even when she’s champ, Hayter still takes a backseat to Britt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did they pair Matt Hardy with the Firm? You want that group to suck more than they already do????????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna Bootay Jay!! Hell Yes


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did they split MJF already from Regal?


He don’t need him, and that was a wonderful way to make MJF the most evil son of a bitch in wrestling.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Time for an awful women's match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie should have a match tonight instead of showing these jobbers


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did they split MJF already from Regal?


Monkey paw... we got our wish and Tony hited help: Vince Russo. We were swerved bro.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfaooo those two guys really jamming out hard to Willow's music


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm enjoying this show a ton. 

MJF's promo I thought did go on too long, but the ending was great, and he basically teased or continued 3 different feuds with Starks, Danielson, and Kingston which is great.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna Jay looks like Carmella 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay A.S.S! ❤


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> lmfaooo those two guys really jamming out hard to Willow's music


Dorks


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What's Jeff Hardy's status these days? Still in rehab?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fatsha Banks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Willow is thick in the thighs


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What's Jeff Hardy's status these days? Still in rehab?


Intoxicated.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jade’s celebration … maybe a new challenger shows up? But I can’t figure out who they can bring to face her at this point. Not many people are left for her to beat


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

If Willow can be on national tv, anyone can be on national tv.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I'm rooting for Anna Jay here (even though she'll most likely lose ).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

3venflow said:


> They own Hardy's contract after Ethan Page beat half of Private Party and have been ordering him around.


I’ll admit, I completely forgot that happened.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Hayter is sexy


Y'all be fawning over the average white girl at Target lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> lmfaooo those two guys really jamming out hard to Willow's music


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Eastwood said:


> lmfaooo those two guys really jamming out hard to Willow's music


The best way to enjoy live wrestling is to have a ton of fun at the shows. When I was at Full Gear my sister and I were stupidly dancing to most of the themes.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> Jade’s celebration … maybe a new challenger shows up? But I can’t figure out who they can bring to face her at this point. Not many people are left for her to beat


Bow Wow


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> If Willow can be on national tv, anyone can be on national tv.


shes a good midcard act for the women’s division. She will possibly face Athena for the ROH women’s title soon


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

redban said:


> Jade’s celebration … maybe a new challenger shows up? But I can’t figure out who they can bring to face her at this point. Not many people are left for her to beat


My thought was that Kiera would crash the party after getting the boot last week. I hope it’s something unexpected, though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What's Jeff Hardy's status these days? Still in rehab?


His trial got pushed back a 3rd time. This time to 12/21


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Y'all be fawning over the average white girl at Target lol


Man I worked at Target. I wish that was average. She's not average if I saw her in public I would definitely notice.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What's Jeff Hardy's status these days? Still in rehab?


The other Willow is


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anna Jay's finishing move is a sleeper, so it's weird for her to do a rear chinlock


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

redban said:


> Jade’s celebration … maybe a new challenger shows up? But I can’t figure out who they can bring to face her at this point. Not many people are left for her to beat


Possibly Kiera Hogan since she got evicted by the Baddies. But no one will give her a chance in hell. I thought Hogan leaving the Baddies might lead to Tasha Steelz joining AEW to reform their team but she just re-signed with IMPACT.

If Jade gets to 100-0 she'll have to beat the whole division twice over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley A.S.S. 🥵


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Anna Jay's finishing move is a sleeper, so it's weird for her to do a rear chinlock


Like when Ishii decides to give someone a standard suplex instead of his brainbuster finisher.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, that was an *impressive* Gory Bomb by Anna Jay there!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Possibly Kiera Hogan since she got evicted by the Baddies. But no one will give her a chance in hell. I thought Hogan leaving the Baddies might lead to Tasha Steelz joining AEW to reform their team but she just re-signed with IMPACT.
> 
> If Jade gets to 100-0 she'll have to beat the whole division twice over.


Kiera vs Jade in an ultimate wedgie match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley A.S.S. 🥵
> 
> View attachment 140604


Well that's random


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Is Regal getting released back to WWE? He's fucked himself over there and it feels like a writing out.
> 
> But good lord, MJF is kayfabe one of the most despicable heels ever.


ROH General Manager?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YAY!!!

RUBY SOHO is BACK and HEALTHY!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Willow has a great finisher but damn that went way too long.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Toucan So-ho?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ruby should stiff Tay. Her and Sammy basically dropped her on her head multiple times in that tag match she was in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Willow wins, good call. She's over.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ruby Sonoooooo


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's always nice to see Ruby remain over with wrestling crowds


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Oh God. It's Ruby GoHo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm okay with Ruby being back and beating the shit out of Tay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is it just me or did the women's stuff get the biggest reaction out of this crowd?? Really odd crowd tonight


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I swear, Excalibur has to laugh when he says anything. It detracts from serious moments. Page and Mox are brawling and he’s laughing. Joes kicking the shit out of some guy, he’s laughing. Blech


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man I worked at Target. I wish that was average. She's not average if I saw her in public I would definitely notice.


Lol you seen her all the time in the bedding aisle. Don't let TV make up fool you lol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Great return and crowd reaction for Ruby


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!

Orange Cassidy is getting TV time too (as he rightfully should be)!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC instantly accepting challenges makes me LOL.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. Jade looks next level.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jade wearing only dollar bills...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Different hair colour. Needs to go full Punk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Ruby get a nose job or is it good make up skillls? 🤔


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jesus christo jade cargill is something.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TK is like "how many women can we fit inside 10 minutes?"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit! We are finally getting QT vs Garbage Trashitty?!?

_Deletes account_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade is hot


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

QT Marshall is great and I won't be convinced otherwise.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random Bayley gif 😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Holy shit! We are finally getting QT vs Garbage Trashitty?!?
> 
> _Deletes account_


LOL.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Damn Jade, you fine.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They're officially 3 out of 3 in terms of featuring Orange Cassidy, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia on TV.

I'm cool with that, and the AEW audience is blessed for seeing them on TV tonight 🙏


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Fucking nasty. Why is this on tv


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade looks otherworldly. GAWDDAMN!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Technically, Stokely hired Leila Grey, not Jade


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm going to have to touch myself here. There is no other choice.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Jesus christo jade cargill is something.


Jade should beat up the Bucks in a shoot fight.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

When can I eat off of Jade?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jade is a star


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Soon:

Bow-wow-wow-yippee-yo-yipee-yaaayy 🎶🎶


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If people are enjoying tonights show they must be wwe fans. tacky as fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eh, I'll say it (since this was heavily referenced in her promo here):

Jade Cargill and her ass is money 💰


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Bow Wow gonna beat up a woman or...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, Jade is sexy as fuck, but that segment was fucking appalling.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

What the fuck did he even say?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh Christ, these spot monkeys for 25 minutes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I dunno what a Bow Wow is.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

What a celebration. jfc never come back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All that money and Bow Wow saying he's all about the money. Sasha Mone is All Elite?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I need to be excused. I need to handle some private business.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> QT Marshall is great and I won't be convinced otherwise.


He’s old school and a great midcard foil.

And random segway to Bow Wow from Jade there... she hasn’t improved nearly as much as someone should with her push. Sadly, the only threat is on the shelf.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Lil Bow Wow gonna have to smack a ho?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Doesn't matter how shit Jade is in the ring, she is right when she said she is a star


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Big ass celebration? Make it a big ass Bayleybration! 😍


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

Jade has absolutely zero redeeming qualities aside from looks. That segment was garbage. Her wrestling is garbage.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PLEASE give Death Triangle vs The Elite 20+ minutes to deliver another MOTY banger.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Is Bow Wow gonna beat up a woman or...


Jade is significantly bigger than Bow Wow, so hopefully she just destroys him but then again celebrities have to be really close to undefeated in wrestling


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That woman is some kind of hot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jade Cargile looks like Bianca Bel-Loser 🤢


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Now for the chef's kiss on the show. 😍


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The good…

Mox/Hangman
Bryan/Dax
Joe/Wardlow stuff
MJF promo (bit long)
And more than likely the main event

The bad…

Everything in between


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

3venflow said:


> All that money and Bow Wow saying he's all about the money. Sasha Mone is All Elite?


That’s Mercedes Mone’ and she should squash the Bucks, too.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Time for some proper, good old fashioned, hardcore dance coreography!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

QT Marshal looks like Bully Ray 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

lanceroni_66 said:


> Jade has absolutely zero redeeming qualities aside from looks. That segment was garbage. Her wrestling is garbage.




She looks the part, speaks the part, and soon will able to wrestle the part of a major star. I lowkey can't wait for her to go the WWE so she can be a mega star there.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Kabraxal said:


> He’s old school and a great midcard foil.
> 
> And random segway to Bow Wow from Jade there... she hasn’t improved nearly as much as someone should with her push. Sadly, the only threat is on the shelf.


Like Goldberg did in WCW?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Is Bow Wow gonna beat up a woman or...


No. It will be Kiera Hogan. That is why they kicked Kiera out of the baddies, so Bow Wow could have a representative


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Billy Gunn is officially the new Sgt. Slaughter now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> PLEASE give Death Triangle vs The Elite 20+ minutes to deliver another MOTY banger.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm going to have to touch myself here. There is no other choice.



Dm me pics bro. We can be bros


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That Acclaimed backstage segment lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Claudio Castagnoli/Wheeler Yuta vs Daniel Garcia/Jake Hager next week is freaking MONEY


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, 21 minutes for this? Good night!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Jackson!!

Winter isn't the only thing coming!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The modern day in-ring GOAT, Kenny Omega, is looking ripped here


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> PLEASE give Death Triangle vs The Elite 20+ minutes to deliver another MOTY banger.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The card for Rampage actually looks like an episode of Dark TBH. Actually, Dark this week had Maki Itoh on it, so Dark has the advantage!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Claudio Castagnoli/Wheeler Yuta vs Daniel Garcia/Jake Hager next week is freaking MONEY


No, it is a freely provided sleep aid. Tony really does give a lot to charity.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im trying to figure out why everyone in wrestling these days thinks its 1993 dressing like a neon coloring book.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kenny really put the work in on his time off, looking bigger.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kenny might be in better shape now than I've seen him be in years. Dude is somehow cut, and also jacked too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All this talk about ass keeps reminding me of Bayley's ass 🥵


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Acclaimed is gold even if they only have a minute on the show. 

So the Elite and Death Triangle are gonna play hot potato with the Trios titles until January?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Matt Jackson!!
> 
> Winter isn't the only thing coming!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> If people are enjoying tonights show they must be wwe fans. tacky as fuck


Wrong


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how nobody is singing along with these geeks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm really happy to see that Death Triangle is still together nearly 3 years later


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Like Goldberg did in WCW?


And? I can list a string of names that should have improved given their push... It’s not great company to keep if your are Jade.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

since Penta gets the centre spotlight, does that make him the ace of Death Triangle?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Elite's theme needs a intro cut, it takes too long for the song to kick in.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny will kick out of the hammer in match 4 to avoid being swept.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can we just fast forward to Match 7 where the Bucks miraculously win their titles back?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny looks in his best shape since he was having all-timers with Okada, Ishii, Naito and co. in NJPW. Probably the first time he's been healthy enough to do a full gym set.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok im back had to take care of something


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Untrained goof could have broken his tailbone


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Gross 🤮


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's a McDonald's commercial that is simultaneously trying to ruin The Safety Dance and Joaquin Phoenix's Joker


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pac kind of looks like Wade Barrett 😂


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

When you try to fast forward and remember your unlucky enough to watch live tonight...... that pre commercial spot was so fucking cringe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can Kenny turn on the Bucks tonight? I mean it's best for business.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ok im back had to take care of something


You missed some amazing Jade Cargil gear. It was money.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Can Kenny turn on the Bucks tonight? I mean it's best for business.


Its time for Kenny Omega to break out as a solo star


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Ruby get a nose job or is it good make up skillls? 🤔


Her nose was broken by Tay so.......


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Jackson kind of looks like Seth Rollins 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ref out.

Hammer in.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Can Kenny turn on the Bucks tonight? I mean it's best for business.


It’s sad watching Pac and Kenny being defined down by the other 4’s “wait and watch and then do the move!” Routine.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This match needs more spots with someone jumping into the crowd of guys just standing there for no reason waiting for it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This awesome match is what *professional wrestling* SHOULD be here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's just go to Match 7. LOL


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

If Elite fall to 0-3, the next 2-3 matches become too predictable. 2-1 tonight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nick Jackson kind of looks like Drew McIntyre 😂


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So, fenix was fine using the hammer last time, but is against penta using it now?

wtf?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love the lore being built around a hammer. It cost the Elite two matches but at the end of the series, it may cost Fenix his brother.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Just notice theres 6 Elite and 6 Bloodline lol

Omega - Reigns
Bucks - Usos
Callis - Heyman
Cutler - Solo
Nakazawa - Zayn


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> If Elite fall to 0-3, the next 2-3 matches become too predictable. 2-1 tonight.


It's already predictable to go to a 7th match since the last one's at The Forum in LA.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> This awesome match is what *professional wrestling* SHOULD be here


Yes! This is what coreographed dancing should be!!!

Oh, you said wrestling. Nevermind.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes! This is what coreographed dancing should be!!!
> 
> Oh, you said wrestling. Nevermind.


Choreographed dancing is better than this trash.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a feeling this is the last time PAC will wrestle with this mask on. He's really struggling with it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny vs PAC is always magic.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I kinda love how so many people on here have a visceral hate for these guys.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> She looks the part, speaks the part, and soon will able to wrestle the part of a major star. I lowkey can't wait for her to go the WWE so she can be a mega star there.


I keep waiting to see it. I don't. 
I cringe when she hits my television every single time.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> All that money and Bow Wow saying he's all about the money. Sasha Mone is All Elite?


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This would be novel... if the sets of brothers hadn’t had this match dozens of times since the beginning of AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Kenny might be in better shape now than I've seen him be in years. Dude is somehow cut, and also jacked too.


He was bulking throughout 2020 and 2021. Just cut the fat.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Match is way too sloppy


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

If a Falcon Arrow from the top can't put someone away, what can?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

CovidFan said:


> It's already predictable to go to a 7th match since the last one's at The Forum in LA.


right, but the road to the 7th match becomes too predictable if Elite lose tonight. Then you know they will win the next 3 to force a 7th match. Whereas if Elite win tonight, you don’t know who will win the 4th, 5th, and 6th matches


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm SO glad that the Elite are back on TV again because now we get to see those 3 men deliver AWESOME bangers frequently just like they're doing with Death Triangle here.

Plus, we got Adam Page returning tonight too, and he's a former member of the Elite!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

bdon said:


> He was bulking throughout 2020 and 2021. Just cut the fat.


Possibly, but it also felt like he wasn't working out a lot because of how banged up he was.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

These six wrestlers are having entirely unique matches every time. Different structures, yet still progressing the same story. These guys are true artists in very sense of the word.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was an AWESOME sequence with Pac hitting the Snap German Suplex moments before Kenny Omega hit that nasty V-Trigger!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> She looks the part, speaks the part, and soon will able to wrestle the part of a major star. I lowkey can't wait for her to go the WWE so she can be a mega star there.


There is only one megastar that carries the WWE women's division! And that would be my baby mama 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Body Control? That sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

They just showed they will be in San Antonio on December 21. I wonder if Thunder Rosa makes an appearance.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THIS match is FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Video game wrestling. Not surprising, most of these guys were probably trained by Smackdown Here Comes the Pain and games like that


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> This awesome match is what *gymnastics with no psychology *SHOULD be here


Fixed it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Don Butt-Head is there at ringside 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> There is only one megastar that carries the WWE women's division! And that would be my baby mama 😍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> There is only one megastar that carries the WWE women's division! And that would be my baby mama 😍
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


She fell off hard since returning. I'm sure even you can see that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is where the Bucks fucking suck. Why does Matt Jackson have to act like a goddamn Road Warrior incapable of being pinned? They need to be the one to get the win over Pac? Ugh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That ending was actually great given PAC's injury. 

Also, happy they didn't go overly predictable.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THATTA BOY, MATTY!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was atrocious. One of the biggest botched finishes ever.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Fans standing in arena

People bitching on the forum.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can this awful series please be over... this shit is not wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shocker, Elite won.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Smart finish, loved the match!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Death Triangle vs The Elite delivers yet ANOTHER MOTY banger 👏 👏 

As of right now (without including their trios match in August), I'd rank their matches like this so far in their Best of 7 Series:

3 > 1 >> 2

Their 2nd trios match in this Best of 7 Series was STILL great though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny needed a fucking mic


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great trios match that idiots will say is the same match they’ve already seen.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Carry on my Weyard Sun" I just had to make the Golden Sun reference 😂


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Fans standing in arena
> 
> People bitching on the forum.


Channels changing at home


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Fans standing in arena
> 
> People bitching on the forum.


Same people. Same complaints. Same time every week. For three years.

FITE is airing a post-show Omega promo. Very babyface.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

And.......,...Another under 900k rating. Good shit Pal 😃


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny on the mic on FITE.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

When Kenny grabbed the mic, Matt could be heard saying "You only have 20 seconds."


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> Just notice theres 6 Elite and 6 Bloodline lol
> 
> Omega - Reigns
> Bucks - Usos
> ...


Cutler and Nakazawa are not official Elite members.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Same people. Same complaints. Same time every week. For three years.
> 
> FITE is airing a post-show Omega promo. Very babyface.


Aaaand it’s gone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cutler and Nakazawa are not official Elite members.


And not 'officially wrestlers'


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, that show had its ups and downs but was overall a successful event. 

Mox/Hangman has a lot of potential.
MJF/Regal/Danielson lit a much needed match.
Trios delivered yet again.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> *Same people. Same complaints.* Same time every week. For three years.
> 
> FITE is airing a post-show Omega promo. Very babyface.


of course they have nothing else in there miserable lives so they watch a show they hate


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they will do a non-finish in one of these 7 matches. Like a DQ or something?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Once again, Dynamite continues to be the best weekly wrestling program on TV.

There were 2 matches that were great, and MJF cut a very long, but compelling promo tonight.

Tonight's episode of Dynamite gets an easy 9/10 (on Cagematch too) with no further explanation necessary


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

It seems appropriate that Ben Franklin discovered electricity because his appearance gave me a jolt of it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> She fell off hard since returning. I'm sure even you can see that.


Fell off hard sounds sexual! 😂 And yes I still see Bayley carrying the women's division like the megastar she is! She is the best women's wrestler in the world! 😍


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if they will do a non-finish in one of these 7 matches. Like a DQ or something?


Yep, #7. Let’s go to 8!


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Y'all be fawning over the average white girl at Target lol


They love their no ass women that are bathed in makeup... The flatter the better


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

That was an above average episode of Dynamite for the past few months.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> of course they have nothing else in there miserable lives so they watch a show they hate


Their prerogative. But you'd think they'd give it a rest after so long. Definition of insanity, etc etc. The damn promotion was set up to present different and alternative styles of wrestling, not the ones they find personally acceptable or are told to find acceptable.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I really, really like Omega as a singles competitor. I can tolerate the Bucks.

Put them together, though, and it's fucking insufferable.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That main event was


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if they will do a non-finish in one of these 7 matches. Like a DQ or something?


TV time remaining draw would shake things up. Could do something like have them go into the Forum at 3-2 to the Elite. Death Triangle win making it 3-3, then the Elite win in sudden death/overtime. It'd be the sort of finish that people remember.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Their prerogative. But you'd think they'd give it a rest after so long. Definition of insanity, etc etc. The damn promotion was set up to present different and alternative styles of wrestling, not the ones they find personally acceptable or are told to find acceptable.


Ironically, I was thinking earlier about how I've become exactly what I used to complain about other people being on this forum, watching something I really no longer enjoy week in, week out and venting about it.

Good times.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> You missed some amazing Jade Cargil gear. It was money.


Oh I saw it. I saw it real good. Why you think I was busy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just glad Adam Page is back and that he's ok.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Possibly, but it also felt like he wasn't working out a lot because of how banged up he was.


Think he has also added TRT.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Ruby get a nose job or is it good make up skillls?


Looks like she had a nose job for sure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598151540958982144


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns vs. MJF.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Fill in the blank booking tonight, wrong opening segment, long opening match to eat up time for absent storytelling, the TBS title is really a shield to keep black women away from the women's world championship, and MJF is the wrong guy but I think they plan to transition to Danielson quickly. This booking is all a clusterf***apedia of start and stop ideas (Punk returns and goes, MJF returns to take Wardlow's spot, the Firm turns on MJF, Regal turns on Mox, MJF turns on Regal).

Jade was the best thing on tonight, and I just have a feeling they don't have a plan on how to continue her character. She has to lose or she has to vacate the TBS belt for the world title match. I don't know who can actually get something out of going over Jade. If she becomes women's world champion next, we are back to the question of what babyface can believably beat her (who also hasn't already lost to her) and make a story of it.

I have the feeling that all of this will lead to Jade's first loss to someone who just is not the right personality that can be her rival. The only name I have is Paige Vanzant.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

The knees to the face Pac took off the Black Arrow were naaaaaasty. I'm glad the finish didn't revolve around the stupid hammer.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Yawn. Your act is stale now. Come up with something new. Boring.


Who said that it's an act?

I'm not faking anything.

I'm *genuinely* happy to see both men being utilized on TV often since they're great young talents with a very bright future too 

The majority of the AEW audience wants to see Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia get pushed too, so it's really nice to see Tony Khan continue to commit with both of those men. 

I have no doubt that they'll do a great job in next week's tag match, and that they'll likely steal the show in the next ROH ppv.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rhhodes said:


>


Eh, I still kinda love you though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> *No, it is a freely provided sleep aid*. Tony really does give a lot to charity.


Sure, I guess that you can technically classify that great match-up as a 'sleep aid' if we're being honest....











.... because Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia is a FUCKING *dream* match!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show was alright.

I don't like Hangman or Mox but at least it was a different way to start the show and it felt organic and they followed up on it later with another segment. So overall a plus. And Mox falling, jesus lmao.

Dax vs. Bryan was a good wrestling match but who could possibly care. Plus some of the shit Bryan does looks so fucking fake. The elbows and headbutts especially. Just obviously hitting his hand.

Joe beating up another vanilla flipper was cool, but why is Wardlow (the mega babyface) in the back talking to Joe like he's scared of him instead of coming out to confront him?...like..huh?

The MJF promo ended well and the angle was executed well but my GOD it took forever to get there. I'm not for scripting but jeez tell him to keep it under a certain time. Goodness gracious that's gonna get old. We get it 2024, Nick Khan, everyone in the crowd is a poor, okay.

Skipped the women's match cause wtf.

I don't care if Jade can't talk or work, my God if she wears stuff like that I'll watch her read the phone book. Lil Bow wow in 2022. Lmao.

Fuck the main event.



And am I tripping or was there no Jericho this week? Kinda refreshing ngl.


And oh yeah, the winner of the battle royal faces the WORLD CHAMPION for a meaningless ring instead of..ya know...THE CHAMPIONSHIP? ..what in the shit? Can I cash the ring in? Does it give me special privileges?.....what?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jon Moxley promo was eh. The Hangman brawl was great....then.....eh.......then hilarious.......then overdone. But the match will be fire

Bryan vs dax was match of the night. Absolutely no complaints. And I also got to see the preview for the new season of miracle workers.

Starks promo was nice

The Joe match existed. Aftermath was fine.

The JAS BCC segment was fucking putrid.

MJFs promo was fucking God tier. The disrespect of the original belt, the triple B unveiling, the shots at future challengers and the piece de resistance the killing of William regal and the selling by commentary and Bryan Danielson. Chefs kiss, no notes well done gentleman.

The 3rd of the 7 was self indulgent stock standard trios shit. Predictable booking, telegraphed spots and a finish you saw coming a mile away. If you didn't see the finish with Matt being dead for over a minute while pac was milking it on the top rope readying the black arrow then you need water wings when you eat soup. Which isn't to say I don't give pac props for taking those knees. But come on. It was self indulgent, Predictable crap. And to top it off we had Omega pay tribute to 2010 John Cena with the send the people home happy promo. I can't stomach 4 more without added stips.

Aside from the above very strong show. Very happy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Fixed it





Boldgerg said:


> Yes! This is what coreographed dancing should be!!!
> 
> Oh, you said wrestling. Nevermind.


Nah, I made no typos there in that post. Nothing needed to be 'fixed.'

Death Triangle vs The Elite III was a tremendous main event (which is your typical great work from both teams), and a good portion of the wrestling audience enjoyed that awesome match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, I guess that you can technically classify that great match-up as a 'sleep aid' if we're being honest....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly helped several hundred thousand people save some energy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598151540958982144


I didn't watch it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

One Shed said:


> It certainly helped several hundred thousand people save some energy.


Mate this isn't us arguing the value of Cassidy where we will listen to reason. This is like trying to stop ghandi from fishing in the same gene pool.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Awesome show, probably the best they had in a while trying to reset after Punk had a fit.

Glad to see Hangman back and angry, Mox is the kind of opponent he needs right now to build some credibility.

They called back to previous segments in the show and history between opponents, and showed replays of important shit earlier in the episode.

They brought back technique with Taz. Had a cool, "hidden camera" type segment for Hobbs looking terrifying that will be continued; love that style and always wish they did more of that, like MJF hiring Butcher and Blade in a back alley butchers shop, or Wardlow getting out of a sportscar and just leveling some suited thugs.

Starks had a good promo and then an emphatic win later in the show.

The JAS/BCC stuff was great, a solid midcard feud and loved Wheelers line about Parker wearing a belt with his suspenders "What the hell are you doing!?"

Danielson and Dax was great in the ring as you'd expect, though I really wish Dax got the win.. guess they are trying to build Danielson up for MJF, who had a fucking fantastic promo, possibly his best since Punk or shooting on Tony.

Just generally the show had a lot of promo's and character stuff going on. Was good to see and then a great spot-fest to finish out the show to send the fans home happy.

Good Brit/Hayter segment, good Jade segment.

8.7/10, wish Joe got more mic time and the women's match was flat -- I like Willow as a babyface, but she's not the best in the ring and Anna Jay is garbage as a heel and just kind of meh generally, but Ruby returning for a hot feud with a hated heel like Tay is great.

If this is the direction they're heading in in trying to right the ship after a messy start to the season -- fuckin give me more, because that shit was tight! 

Fuck I might actually watch Rampage.



Wolf Mark said:


> I didn't watch it.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I've read about the show. 

Moxley saying 'dont you remember what happened the last time we faced'. 

Compared to at the time 'lets pray hangman can walk again and hold his son'. 

Just doesn't make sense why this feud is starting.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Turning Regal to then have this happen is beyond stupid. What a terrible booker Tony Khan is.

As for the main event? Anything that has Omega and the Bucks in it is always terrible.

This show is a shambles these days.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Haven’t seen all of the show yet. Don’t care. MJF is gawd.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

stevem20 said:


> Turning Regal to then have this happen is beyond stupid. What a terrible booker Tony Khan is.
> 
> As for the main event? Anything that has Omega and the Bucks in it is always terrible.
> 
> This show is a shambles these days.


It's cause regal wants out.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

What a fucking show. Doesn’t happen too often anymore, but AEW KILLED it.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

if you’re complaining about that show, then you just love to complain. Great overall, good promos, good wrestling and plenty of MJF. Winner.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Great promo by MJF. A shame it wasn’t 2 hours.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fun Dynamite 7/10

mox / hangman was great

Elite / DT was great

everything else was ok to good - MJF promo sucked a fair bit though, too WWE-lite for my tastes

i know MJF wants to be heel, but he should’ve gone tweener, face for awhile at least

also, i like Willow - she is good


----------



## Lancaster12 (2 mo ago)

Great show.
The positives:
Hangman and Moxley brawl
Dax vs Danielson
Elite vs Death Triangle
MJF promo
Ethan Page promo ( Except the Stokely and Hardy stuff)
AR Fox vs Joe was good considering it is Samoa Joe in 2022

Skipped the women


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Be interested if it does lead to Regal heading back to Haitch. I saw the intention being MJF taking on board Regal to ditch him as he has succeeded him villain wise, does not look like it quite came across to everyone that way judging by the comments here. But that all depends on how/if Regal comes back. Tony hasn’t been letting anyone go (funny as Vince was berated for doing that), so not sure he would let Regal out on his deal depending how long he has left.

If it is the end of onscreen Regal and he gets more say backstage, and Tony frees the reigns that’s only a good thing. But kudos to MJF for the great promo, I had a worry Tony would sink his run.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cutler and Nakazawa are not official Elite members.


Guess not but seeing them 6 come out reminded me of the Bloodline lol.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

MJFs downfall should be William Regal. Keep Regal off of TV if you need to, and granted that he's still with the company at the time, eventually Regal needs to back up his word of MJF still having a lot to learn. "You won the world title then ditched the guy who was going to give you the world, not a smart move MJF" type of thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I love Dax and was really looking forward to that match, but those two cocksuckers didn’t need to go 20 minutes doing another Bret Hart tribute act. Instead of asking for dream singles matches, why don’t you request a goddamn storyline for you and your clumsy tag partner, so these assholes will quit crying that you’re treated unfairly.

Fucking dude’s self-importance meter is right up there with Bret and Punk’s. Stick to tag team’s fat boy.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Show was OK. Again an improvement on what it was when I tuned out for a bit.

Decent stuff with Hangman and Mox.

Excellent start for MJF as champion.

More focus on Starks, Hobbs, Wardlow, Joe, etc.

Show started to fall off around the end with the random women's match. Didn't pay much attention to either that or the main event. Again, I just don't care about these trios spotfests anymore. I also tuned out of a lot of Danielson vs. Dax. Once again, I'm over these 20 minute "good matches" with no build or storyline consequences. They're just a dime a dozen at this point. Give us some shorter matches and more attention to stories and then save the big competitive ones for special occasions. Not everything needs to be a TakeOver or PPV caliber match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Moxley promo last night was actually pretty fucking good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jedah said:


> Show was OK. Again an improvement on what it was when I tuned out for a bit.
> 
> Decent stuff with Hangman and Mox.
> 
> ...


Dax is a very good worker, but his Bret Hart cosplay insecurities of wanting to show how good he is every single time he steps out there is stale as fuck. Everyone cries about the Bucks, but this dude is just as guilty of his own self-indulgent dick-sucking, maybe worse considering he’s actively requesting singles “dream” matches that are strictly just dreams for himself.

Show might be better with he and Cash moving on at the end of their contracts, and I say that as someone who loves them and thinks they’re the best in the world at tag team wrestling and making you care about them and their opponents. But Jesus…the dude’s ego this year has been through the roof. I pity the locker room and Twitter if he were to actually win Wrestler of the Year. The mark that he is would walk around thinking it means he really is one of the greatest ever.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> The Moxley promo last night was actually pretty fucking good.


That entire segment worked for me. It was Hangman Page acting like a real cowboy, not betraying what the television audience associates with a cowboy like much of his millennial bs. They expounded on it in segment 2 showing backstage heat.

As soon as Page hit Mox without saying a word, I screamed and texted my brother, “Holy shit! AEW building actual heat in an opening segment! WHO THE FUCK WROTE THIS!?”

I swear I think Easy E was consulted on last night’s episode.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Top bins said:


> I've read about the show.
> 
> Moxley saying 'dont you remember what happened the last time we faced'.
> 
> ...


Since you only read about the show maybe the write-up didn't mention that Hangman attacked Moxley unprovoked, which is why Moxley was mad at him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I rated the show 8/10 on Cagematch.

Two excellent matches to start and close of completely differing styles, Dax vs. Danielson (which was 14:49 btw, not 20 minutes) and the Elite vs. Death Triangle. Dax vs. Danielson is a 'cold' match I appreciate because it's of such a quality that I don't need a 10-week storyline. Besides, how can you ever build to a match long-term between a tag specialist and a singles guy when the tag specialist is focused on tags? Elite vs. DT part three was more of a brawl than the first two, showing the increasing animosity by the Elite to DT, who have spoiled their return party. The finish was also very clever with PAC's broken nose landing on Matt's knees, leading to the shock pin. Honestly, seeing the shape Kenny is in, I'd really like him back in singles, but he has said that he wants to establish the trios division and title as something important.

Hangman returning was my favourite part of the show. Still a huge fan of his and think his world title reign was let down by booking more than him. The matches were great. He is one of the best in-ring performers in his age group and this is important for AEW. The concussion may have a silver lining in renewing the organic popularity he built over several years. I'm hoping he gets a win over Mox, which could then allow Mox his vacation. Hangman hasn't really won any big matches since dropping the title to Punk, losing to Danielson and Moxley.

A decent TNT Title match that I though was slightly better than Joe vs. Cage and Joe vs. Hobbs vs. Wardlow. Joe hasn't been great in the ring since returning from his movie, but working as an angry heel suits him. They showed the contrast of styles nicely and AR Fox is a good hand for the undercard/TV enhancement role. Also a very good trainer (ask Austin Theory) who could guide some of the younger wrestlers. They seem to be setting up Joe putting over Wardlow in a return 1v1 match since Wardlow was never pinned.

Lots of vignettes/videos/promos spread across the show, giving it a nice pace/format. Hobbs' personal journey, Technique by Taz (showing HOOK, who you'd think may be moved over to Dynamite more in the coming year), Ethan confronting Starks, The Acclaimed.

Jade has come along well on the mic, enough to not lean on a mouthpiece, but the transition from her talking to Bow Wow appearing on screen was so bad... as she literally stopped and kind of looked that way waiting for it. BTW, it's not something I'm really expecting since even the WWE is having trouble agreeing to her financial requests, but hard to overlook there may have been teases of Sasha Mone/Banks coming in, with all the money references. Bow Wow was also discovered by Snoop Dogg, Mercedes/Sasha's cousin.

The women's match was typically mediocre but I can't help but like Willow and her bubbly nature. Anna Jay doesn't seem to have improved much at all though. The match was very much the poor AEW women's match in contrast to the great match Hayter and Toni had at the PPV. Awkward pauses, transitions, just a general feeling of not being very professional. Becoming heels seems to have set TayJay back on the in-ring improvement front.

The one thing I actually didn't like much was the length of MJF's promo. I don't think AEW needs the long droning promo style unless there is a real call for it. MJF was dipping into the bag of cheap tricks to draw it out. Some of his content was typically great, some of it was same old same old (the wink-wink to WWE is pretty fucking tiresome, save it until late '23). However, the finale with him betraying Regal was exceptional and made MJF genuinely look like one of the most despicable heels ever. Even the worst of the worst in wrestling history don't tend to betray someone that quick. They basically have driven it home to fans that they don't want you cheering MJF after the fans were trying to turn him babyface (something I think would've been a mistake). He has no redeeming values as a human being within this universe. MJF promised a reign of terror and basically to make all the things fans complain about (not wrestling much, etc.) even worse. Though I can't say him wrestling sporadically appeals to me much and I hope he's made to wrestle more. He's not that much of an attraction that he deserves the Lesnar schedule. Even those 'reign of terror' heel champions were in the ring frequently.

Considering he's a cheat2win guy who hasn't really been toughened up, it would not surprise me if MJF gets some new muscle in the coming weeks. His stance towards The Firm jumping him seemed almost respect, so W. Morrissey could be the one.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope to see MJF go more Roddy Piper in his portrayal at least in ring. Scrappy mouth who gets his ass kicked alot but can do enough just to win. I'm tired of MJF with muscle/faction for the time being. Next time he has any it should be Alex Hammerstone and Richard Holiday.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> I hope to see MJF go more Roddy Piper in his portrayal at least in ring. Scrappy mouth who gets his ass kicked alot but can do enough just to win. I'm tired of MJF with muscle/faction for the time being. *Next time he has any it should be Alex Hammerstone and Richard Holiday.*


Seems that would be the next logical move…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> Seems that would be the next logical move…


Hammerstone coming in as a rival for MJF would be good too. He has incredible marketability in a major promotion.

Holliday would definitely be an MJF sidekick though, he has that douchebag aura that makes him easy to hate.

Hammerstone and Holliday have just had a good blood feud in MLW that not many people know about about because MLW can't seem to reach anyone these days. BTW, Hammerstone vs. Bandido for the MLW World Title airs tonight (taped before Bandido joined AEW).

MJF should use his increasing pull to get TK to bid for Hammerstone when his contract is up. Holliday isn't as essential but would be a decent signing too.

MJF is mentioned in this promo right near the start.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

bdon said:


> Seems that would be the next logical move…


It's Tony Khan soo....


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

MJF gives better promos than anyone


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

toon126 said:


> if you’re complaining about that show, then you just love to complain. Great overall, good promos, good wrestling and plenty of MJF. Winner.


Agreed. Love that a certain website that provides wrestling “news” - states that the crowd wasn’t as into the main event as it came off of on TV. If that’s true, TK has a mad future in directing CGI shit for movies as the chants matched the crowd on TV lol…


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Wrestling and promos were great this week. Everybody involved played there part in what was a very good show.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Fell off hard sounds sexual! 😂 And yes I still see Bayley carrying the women's division like the megastar she is! She is the best women's wrestler in the world! 😍
> 
> View attachment 140610


Kenny Omega looks like Bayley 🥵


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599042964390522880


----------

